#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  ВНИМАНИЕ ЧИТАТЬ ВСЕМ! Люди с автоматами и масках осквернили буддийский храм

## Иргит

Сегодня (15 сентября) в 16 часов неизвестные люди в масках вооруженные автоматическим оружием ворвались в Нижнее-Чаданское «Устуу-Хурээ» и задержали несколько человек из числа прихожан.

Из телефонного разговора с настоятелем храма гелонгом Джамбел Лодой нам стало известно:

«В 16 часов во время ежедневной молитвы, в главный храм «Усту-Хурээ» неожиданно и без всякого предупреждения ворвались вооруженные люди. С криками, они заставили всех людей лечь на пол, в том числе и монахов храма. Схватив несколько человек из числа прихожан, люди в масках увезли их  неизвестном направлении. Мы не смогли получить какую либо информацию о происходящем у людей в масках, так как под дулами автоматов нам не давали возможность даже говорить. Более того мы даже не можем понять что это за люди, так как не увидели не знаков отличия, ни принадлежность к силовым структурам. Мы предполагаем, что это были люди из МВД, или какой-то другой силовой организации.

В настоящее время монахи, приходят в себя. Многие испытали сильный шок, один из них до сих пор не может говорить и сильно заикается. Также мы пытаемся выяснить, что произошло в нашем храме.

Мы очень возмущены поведение сотрудников неизвестной организации, которые самым кощунственным и грубым способом с оружием в руках нарушили покой буддийского хурээ (храма). Подобное поведение недопустимо тем более в цивилизованной стране. Не уважение к религии, монахам и нормам этики для нас буддистов оскорбительно. Буддизм в своё время пережил страшные нападки и разорения со стороны власти , неужели эти времена возвращаются»

Мы срочно связались с пресс службой МВД, где нам отказали в каких либо комментариях. Мы будем внимательно следить за развитием событий, и при необходимости проведём своё журналистское расследование.

http://dharmatuva.ru/news/newstuva/1...u-xuryeye.html

----------

Dondhup (16.09.2010), Mergen (16.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (15.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> "Подобное поведение недопустимо тем более в цивилизованной стране. Не уважение к религии, монахам и нормам этики для нас буддистов оскорбительно. Буддизм в своё время пережил страшные нападки и разорения со стороны власти , неужели эти времена возвращаются"


_Просто_ говорить и _просто_ писать о том, что страна _цивилизованная_, это как рисовать убитого мамонта на стене пещеры, чтобы охота была удачной. Как-то не очень у нас на постсоветском пространстве с цивилизованностью, а всё больше по-старинке, _людоедски_... Если в Москве _под камеры, демонстративно_, "правоохранители" не стесняются митингующим э-э-э... чистить лица, то почему бы и у вас в храм не ворваться? Справедливости ради, надо всё же заметить, что в конкретном случае шли "брать" определённых людей, но если надо будет, если сочтут, что буддизм в конкретном государстве мешает ему гм... _собой управлять_ - не постесняются воспользоваться прошлым опытом, поверьте. А этика, хоть буддийская, хоть общечеловеческая, есть для всякой власти _очень смешное понятие_.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.09.2010), Odvulpa (16.09.2010), Буль (15.09.2010), Же Ка (15.09.2010)

----------


## Joy

Благо буддийскими монастырями вся земля полнится.
РФ становится кармической ямой - а путь мудрых лежит в горах.

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (15.09.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Да, это не Таиланд, где в  храмы не посмеют войти  люди с  оружием .Территории любых буддийских храмов,монастырей  должны автоматически стать зоной ненасилия и мира.

----------

Иргит (15.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

Буддийский храм осквернить невозможно. Можно осквернить только себя.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.09.2010), Ersh (16.09.2010), Joy (15.09.2010), Odvulpa (16.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Svarog (15.09.2010), Tseten (15.09.2010), Vadim K (16.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.09.2010), Буль (15.09.2010), Же Ка (15.09.2010), Иван Денисов (16.09.2010), Кавамото (03.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (17.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.09.2010), Эделизи (17.09.2010), Юндрун Топден (15.09.2010)

----------


## Bagira

Ситуация шоковая, не хватает слов в лексиконе ,чтобы выразить эмоции связанные с проишедшим ....

----------


## Буль

> Мы срочно связались с пресс службой МВД, где нам отказали в каких либо комментариях.


И правильно сделали. Это вне компетенции пресс-службы. 

Какой смысл на буддийский форум это писать? Обратитесь для начала в дежурную часть МВД по району с письменным заявлением, по телефону доверия МВД в регионе, в местное отделение УФСБ с сообщением о предполагаемом теракте и захвате заложников или незаконном лишении свободы.

Дальше учить?

_Только мой жизненный опыт подсказывает мне что все там всё знают и в курсе того кто это, за что и почему...._

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Майя П (16.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддийский храм осквернить невозможно. Можно осквернить только себя.


Запросто можно. Убейте человека внутри симы и храм будет осквернён.

----------

Dondhup (16.09.2010), Ersh (16.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Кунсанг Рабтен (15.09.2011), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Запросто можно. Убейте человека внутри симы и храм будет осквернён.


Пока никого не убили. А я том, что храмы все в сердце находятся. Вам ли это не понимать.......

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.09.2010), Ersh (16.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Жаль, что действия сотрудников служб были столь жесткими. Впрочем, кто знает, какое задание сотрудники выполняли? 
Жаль, что монахи испытали шок и замешательство. Возможно такое испытание лишь укрепит их самообладание и бесстрастность.
Хотелось бы надеяться, что ситуация прояснится. Конечно же неуважительное отношение к храму, к  настоятелю храма - это не очень хороший знак. Но общее разочарование людей, растерянность - велики. 
Многие люди в действительности поклоняются лишь Мамоне, невзирая на то, во что верят или хотят верить. Ложные цели полностью заслоняют цели истинные и люди сами становятся несвободными, отказываются от счастья и обрекая себя на мучения.

Надеюсь, что возмущение и неприязнь - не последние чувства, которые возникают в этой ситуации. Трудно себе представить, чтобы люди ожесточившись и очерствев друг к другу, неожиданно смягчатся и проявят милосердие, сталкиваясь не с доброжелательностью, а с возмущением и противодействием.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Zatsunen (16.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Егор С. (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Аналогичная ситуация была в 1998 в Санкт-Петербургском дацане, только тогда люди с оружием выгнали всех монахов (5 гецулов) и захватили дацан .....  понадобилось 4 года чтобы вернуть дацан, правда монахов в дацане увы теперь нет.

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, увы... "Москвичи - неплохие люди, но их испортил квартирный вопрос" (С) Воланд
Есть надежда, что в данном случае вопрос имущества храма не ставится.

----------


## Dondhup

Нужно всем читать молитвы Дхармапалам.
Если оружие достали и навели на монахов и прихожан, то легко могли от открыто огонь.
И как не бояться то, насколько я понял действие происходит в Туве.  Столько историй было что происходит с теми кто наносит вред Сангхе и в буддийский регионах они известны.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мягкотелые че то нынче монахи пошли, в российской (советской) армии видать не служили.
А так конечно же неприятно.
Жамсарану плохо молитесь господа тувинцы, а следовало бы... ну и просто тренироваться.
Нас Зорик Лама всегда заставлял в Дуддуллинге просто не сидеть, а если есть время и руки ноги качать, груши бить (не баклуши), спаринговаться и порой стрелять из винтовки и пистолета. Буддист должен уметь за себя постоять и в случае чего нанести нападающему весомый ответ, а там уже и проповедь произнести.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Майя П (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (21.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Расскажу забавный случай произошедший в бурные 90-е.

Некоторые на форуме знают что наша семья жила не в самом благополучном районе Улан-Удэ, это было связано с работой матери, она трудилась на секретном военном предприятии и переехать мы не имели права... а поселили в районе где в основном шушера всякая. Наша улица отличалась... тут были ИТР, интиллегенция вобщем, а зайди на соседнюю улицу... гопник на гопнике.
И вот в начале 90-х когда началась смута в головах у людей и всякие нехорошие вещи стали происходить на улицах отец, который как вы знаете был Ламой, купил штук шесть или семь газовых пистолетов. Пистолеты немецкие, если распылитель свинтить и срезать резьбу то получается типо ПМ мелкокалиберный, с близкого растояния (до 10 метров) череп отвинтит точно (в стену стрелял, знаю... дыра от пули глубокая).

Отец всегда говорил... Дхармапалы конечно же защищают, но и мы сами должны быть в состоянии за себя постоять, мало ли что может произойти.
Телефона у нас дома не было, ближайший таксофон был в километре и тот вечно сломан этой шушерой. Так что случись что, до подхода милиции надо было держаться своими силами.

Так вот, однажды осенью, в году кажеться 93, ночью вдруг в нашу дверь стали долбиться, матерно ругаться и угрожать... мол убъем и все такое.
Отец нас разбудил... а мужиков в нашей семье много. Ещё братья всякие приехали, друзья. Отец роздал всем пистолеты и патроны (я был ешё молод и поэтому в сторонке стоял просто наблюдал). Средний брат аккуратно приоткрыл дверь и мастерски запиндюжил в темноту (в подъезде лампа была выключена), он по части подраться всегда лучше всех. Там кто то с криком полетел на первый этаж. Мужики все высыпали в подъезд включили освещение... там чувак какой то незнакомый. Схватили его вытащили на улицу и начали пинать (ага, супер монахи). Когда успокоились поставили на колени, наставили пушки на лоб и стали допрашивать. Чего мол надо.
Мужик со страху даже по бурятски начал говорить (русский был), простите, ошибся дверью и все такое... . Со страху не только бурятский вспомнишь когда тебя десяток вооруженых до зубов людей допрашивает, наверное и японский знать будешь.
Ну наши успокоились, дали ему подзатыльник и ушли.
Утром чувака не было, а то переживали что замерзнет в сугробе.

Вот такая забавная история.
А то что это за монахи такие... переживают и заикаются.
В первую очерь мужчина должен быть воином, а потом всем остальным.

Потом когда времена стали спокойнее отец все пистолеты разобрал и сломал, сказал что они больше не нужны.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Велеслав (15.09.2011), Марина В (16.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Никогда ненависть в этом мире не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она.
Дорже, опять Вы БФ, с не буду говорить каким форумом перепутали?

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Odvulpa (16.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (16.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Zatsunen (16.09.2010), Zom (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.09.2010), Кумо (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

К вопросу о "добре с кулаками". Если добро проявляет кулаки, даже нейтрально настроенные существа не будут слишком церемониться, случись что. Оно же с кулаками. Поэтому добро с кулаками ничем не отличается от зла. 

Всегда можно найти оправдания насилию. Сначала постоять за себя, постоять за родных, потом актуальность переходит в потенциальность, и вот уже - еще стоять не нужно было, но по привычке.

Да, времена всякие бывают. Лежа в окопе поздно размышлять о пацифизме. Но после войны руководствоваться силой - значит поливать зерна раздора и удобрять поле брани. 

Уметь за себя постоять - это одно, а оправдывать возникающие плохие ситуации, в которых нет другого выхода, кроме как постоять за себя - это совсем другое дело.

Корень плохой ситуации - непримиримость. Очень не быстро существа загоняют себя в тупик, из которого нет другого выхода, кроме силового. И кто-то обязательно станет жертвой глупости. Вряд ли добровольно.

Стоит ли обобщать решения в безвыходной ситуации на ситуации, когда выбор есть?

Собственно, "потому я и не женюсь" (С) О чем говорят мужчины.

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Zatsunen (16.09.2010), Леонид Ш (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой WOLF
Умение постоять за себя и ненависть... разные вещи.
Буддизм не исповедует "подставь другую щеку", а "осознавай ситуацию, помни что в самсаре живешь". 
Мой Драгоценный Учитель всегда говорит - вы не в состоянии покрыть всю планету в кожу, то хотя бы сделайте себе из небольшого куска кожи обувь.

Если кто то хочет нанести мне вред, я необязательно должен ненавидить его... я просто должен быть в состоянии дать отпор. И скорее всего, то что я буду в состоянии дать отпор, не даст ситуации разрастись и вылится в настоящий конфликт.

А на слабых ездят, их бъют унижают и у них нет возможности поэтому практиковать Дхарму в полной мере.

Есть у меня друг, ваджарный брат. Он почему то считает, что раз он буддист, то если на нашу страну нападут гипотетические враги, то ему как буддисту на войну защищать страну, детей, матерей и стариков идти не надо. Глупо, не так ли?

----------

Zatsunen (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой BTR... 
А гневный идам, манифестация вооруженая пурбами, дигугами... манифестация защищающая нас от 8 негативных классов (пусть даже они внутри нашего ума)... не есть разве "Добро с кулаками".
Учителя ведь всегда говорят - практикуйте и гневных идамов, что бы иметь силу дать отпор негативным духам.
А то были бы у нас только мирные проявления!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А всякие карате, кунг фу и мой любимый таэквондо... плод Дзен буддизма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Умение постоять за себя и ненависть... разные вещи


Это очень верно сказано.



> Буддизм не исповедует "подставь другую щеку", а "осознавай ситуацию, помни что в самсаре живешь".


Не просто верно, но и к месту



> Мой Драгоценный Учитель всегда говорит - вы не в состоянии покрыть всю планету в кожу, то хотя бы сделайте себе из небольшого куска кожи обувь.


Планета нуждается в покрытии кожей?



> Если кто то хочет нанести мне вред, я необязательно должен ненавидить его... я просто должен быть в состоянии дать отпор. И скорее всего, то что я буду в состоянии дать отпор, не даст ситуации разрастись и вылится в настоящий конфликт.


Это мудрый совет для человека, привязанности которого слабее его ума. Если Вам можно нанести вред, значит Вы уже совершили недальновидные поступки, привязавшись к непостоянному. Делать из этого дальнейшие глупости - просто естественно. Сам по себе отпор - это правильное поведение. Для человека который не готов отречься от мира. 



> Есть у меня друг, ваджарный брат. Он почему то считает, что раз он буддист, то если на нашу страну нападут гипотетические враги, то ему как буддисту на войну защищать страну, детей, матерей и стариков идти не надо. Глупо, не так ли?


Да, глупо. Почему одна страна "наша", а другая - "не наша"? А если гипотетические враги нападут не на нашу страну? Можно спокойно и дальше делать из небольшого куска кожи обувь?

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дорогой WOLF
> Умение постоять за себя и ненависть... разные вещи.
> Буддизм не исповедует "подставь другую щеку", а "осознавай ситуацию, помни что в самсаре живешь".


BTR уже сказал, что трудно увидеть грань, когда добро с кулаками становится злом.




> Мой Драгоценный Учитель всегда говорит - вы не в состоянии покрыть всю планету в кожу, то хотя бы сделайте себе из небольшого куска кожи обувь.


А про заготовление огнестрельного арсенала и избиение людей он какие-нибудь инструкции дает?




> Если кто то хочет нанести мне вред, я необязательно должен ненавидить его... я просто должен быть в состоянии дать отпор. И скорее всего, то что я буду в состоянии дать отпор, не даст ситуации разрастись и вылится в настоящий конфликт.


ИМХО буддисту нужно развивать мудрость *буддийскими* методами, чтобы не попадать в конфликтные ситуации, или прекратить возникшие ситуации путем ненасилия.




> А на слабых ездят, их бъют унижают и у них нет возможности поэтому практиковать Дхарму в полной мере.


Кого Вы причисляете к категории слабых: слабых физически, не владеющих приемами рукопашного боя, слабых духом или не умеющих стрелять и ловко орудовать ножом? И причем здесь практика Дхармы?




> Есть у меня друг, ваджарный брат. Он почему то считает, что раз он буддист, то если на нашу страну нападут гипотетические враги, то ему как буддисту на войну защищать страну, детей, матерей и стариков идти не надо. Глупо, не так ли?


Почему это глупо?

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой БТР,

Вот вам пример... очень показательный, хотя модераторы могут наказать за него...
Я говорю о ситуации с Тибетом. Я не говорю что Тибетцы молодцы, а КНР ай ай какие нехорошие.
Моя позиция была всегда предельно ясна всем... тибетцы забыли что живут на планете Земля, а не в раю Сукхавати. 
Соседи как вы понимаете, их точку зрения не разделяли и отрешиться от мира не спешили... итог - Тибет это теперь часть Китая и с этим теперь трудно что либо поделать. 
 :Wink:

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Кунсанг Рабтен (15.09.2011), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Учителя ведь всегда говорят - практикуйте и гневных идамов, что бы иметь силу дать отпор негативным духам.


Что прямо так и говорят? Я не будучи практиком тантры, думал что йдам - это аспект нашего ума, завершение работы с которым, открывает вИдение иллюзорности мира, и иллюзорной личности, которой якобы можно навредить и иллюзорных духов как части этого мира  :Smilie:

----------


## Иргит

Странно что пошел такой спор. В этой ситуации любой бы выполнил команду и лёг на пол, даже наш супер герой Dorje Dugarov. Наложить в штаны это не значит быть трусом, это скорее инстинкт самосохранения. Кто знает скажет что страх не осуждается в боевых подразделениях, его просто приучают. Монахам этой надобности нет, тем более нет причин осуждать их за это.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (16.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Zatsunen (16.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (16.09.2010), Леонид Ш (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дорогой BTR... 
> А гневный идам, манифестация вооруженая пурбами, дигугами... манифестация защищающая нас от 8 негативных классов (пусть даже они внутри нашего ума)... не есть разве "Добро с кулаками".
> Учителя ведь всегда говорят - практикуйте и гневных идамов, что бы иметь силу дать отпор негативным духам.
> А то были бы у нас только мирные проявления!


Вот здесь Вы говорите очень правильную вещь, очень мудрую. Вопрос только в применимости этой мудрости в бытовых ситуациях, плотно завязанных на образе жизни. Самый лучший отпор - правильный образ жизни. Его и нужно практиковать. Если Вы боитесь негативных духов, имеете привязанности, объектам которым духи могут легко навредить, испугав Вас, то несомненно, Вам нужно практиковать гневных идамов, защинтников. Но не для того, чтобы всегда отпугивать негативных духов, а для того, чтобы выкроить немного времени, чтобы осознать привязанности, которые могут быть подвергнуты вреду. 

Конечно же, глупо, не веря в будущие жизни терять эту жизнь не обретя никакой мудрости, только из глупости не решить проблемы с едой, кровом, одеждой, хищником или врагом. 

Но отказавшись от всех излишеств, не ведущих к святой жизни - Вы уменьшаете количество претензий на Ваш кусок кожи. Умение выбрать место для уединения от мира - это умение учителя. Умение учителя создать безопасное окружение - очень важно.

А вот когда каждый глупец будет воевать за право что-то иметь, чем-то обладать и что-то решать - это и будет полное и бесповоротное прекращение Дхармы вокруг такого глупца.

Не полностью уединившись от мира человек подвергает себя тяжелым испытаниям и омрачениям. Если учение начинает прерываться, его следует восстановить из живых источников, а не упорствовать в сохранении обрывков. Мне очень жаль, что в Советской России буддизм пал жертвой взбудораженных и спровоцированных, очерствевших и озлобленных людей. Мне очень жаль, что Тибетский Буддизм подвергается гонениям и лишениям.

Однако следствия не без причин. И следует извлекать уроки. 

Если опытный и мудрый человек придет в место, где живут очень несчастные люди, этот человек должен понимать, что создать островок, где люди будут себя чувствовать счастливее - трудно и опасно. Не все смогут понять, что и им может достаться счастье на этом островке и могут прийти и его разрушить. И если такокй опытный и мудрый человек потеряет свою мудрость и опыт и будет привязан к плодам своих усилий и начнет противостоять разрушительным усилиям других людей, что произойдет, когда и этого мудрого человека не станет? Чему он научит людей? Что за свободу нужно бороться, что свобода выражена в конкретном месте, в конкретных стенах или конкретных людях?

Простите, что так много пишу для Вас, как мне кажется, банальных вещей.
Но наши взгляды на правильный образ жизни, как мне показалось, различаются.

Вероятно по той причине, что мне не приходилось чем-то настолько сильно дорожить, чтобы вокруг этого строить разделение - мое/не мое.

Да, у меня конечно есть привязанности, однако даже если я буду горевать по их утрате, это не лишит меня осознания того, что в этом изменчивом мире каждое мгновение мучительно погибают бесчисленные живые существа, разрушаются дома, гибнет в пожарах, наводнениях имущество, совершаются кражи и грабежи, разбой и насилие. Но я не страдаю от этого по причине того, что не обладаю привязанностью к ним. И это осознание направляет меня ко все большей личной скромности и уединенности. 

Задача спасения всех существ это задача отношения бесконечных величин. Пытаться решить ее спасая одних существ и игнорируя других - на мой взгляд мало способствует хотя бы малейшему продвижению.

Я полагаю, что случайных жертв не бывает. Существо становится жертвой либо по непредусмотрительности (неведению), либо по причине неправильных действий в прошлом, настоящем и будущем (т.е. вследствие прошлых и настоящих мотивов, намерений, устремлений и порывов).

И то, насколько жертва барахтается, давая отпор, увы, никак не решает качества ее будущей жизни.

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой Wolf

Не бойтесь, я не Вас имел в виду  :Smilie: 

Я говорю об осознаности. Конечно же правильно не допускать ситуации когда возможны конфликты и по возможности их не допускать.

В нашей стране, особенно если в силу кармы вам приходится жить в гопа районе умение драться, бить морду  :Big Grin:  и иметь пушку - огромная мудрость.
Другое дело не пускать это все в ход... тоже мудрость. И имено осознание гопа соседями, возможного сильного, явно превосходящего отпора всегда их сдерживало от совершения дурного деяния, чем они заслужили благую карму.
Я так думаю.  :Wink:

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дорогой Wolf
> 
> Не бойтесь, я не Вас имел в виду 
> 
> Я говорю об осознаности. Конечно же правильно не допускать ситуации когда возможны конфликты и по возможности их не допускать.
> 
> В нашей стране, особенно если в силу кармы вам приходится жить в гопа районе умение драться, бить морду  и иметь пушку - огромная мудрость.
> Другое дело не пускать это все в ход... тоже мудрость. И имено осознание гопа соседями, возможного сильного, явно превосходящего отпора всегда их сдерживало от совершения дурного деяния, чем они заслужили благую карму.
> Я так думаю.


Вот, Вы же совершенно верно определяете границы "умения драться".

Однако же, умение драться мало чем помогает в спасении всех чувствующих существ. Особен тех, на ком Вы практикуете огромную мудрость в форме "битье морды" или "имение пушки". Нужно же осознавать, что Вас держит в этом замечательном "гопа районе", и не позволяет переехать в уединенную избушку в лесу или в горах.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.09.2010)

----------


## Иргит

Только что мне сообшили что по этому поводу идут большие разборки в органах. Информация дошла до Москвы. В дело вмешался председатель правительства Кара-оол Ш.В.

Надеюсь виновные будут наказаны.

----------

Dondhup (17.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (16.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Запросто можно. Убейте человека внутри симы и храм будет осквернён.


Бханте, расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее, как в Тхераваде понимается "осквернение" или "освящение", в каких суттах об этом говорится. Я просто ранее не встречал эти понятия в контексте Тхеравады. 
Интересно, правда.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вообще, наша семья сильно влияла на район... многие пришли к Дхарме, стали буддистами и стали жертвователями на организацию ритритов чем я думаю заслужили много добродетелей.

Если бы в начале мы были слабее они бы не уважали Дхарму и прочее.
А так теперь они буддисты под влиянием добродетельного образа жизни моего отца и старших братьев.

Когда мы переехали, при встрече они жалуются, что после нашего переезда люди стали жить хуже, даже появились воры которые обчистили какую то квартиру. Брату специально пришлось ехать туда и делать для жителей ритуал, что бы прекратились воровство и прочее. 
Вот так вот.

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще, наша семья сильно влияла на район... многие пришли к Дхарме, стали буддистами и стали жертвователями на организацию ритритов чем я думаю заслужили много добродетелей.
> 
> Если бы в начале мы были слабее они бы не уважали Дхарму и прочее.
> А так теперь они буддисты под влиянием добродетельного образа жизни моего отца и старших братьев.
> 
> Когда мы переехали, при встрече они жалуются, что после нашего переезда люди стали жить хуже, даже появились воры которые обчистили какую то квартиру. Брату специально пришлось ехать туда и делать для жителей ритуал, что бы прекратились воровство и прочее. 
> Вот так вот.


Да, несомненно, в Вашей ситуации Вам виднее, что люди вокруг уважают, а что презирают. История Буддизма знает самые разные истории. Если при этом сохраняется Дхарма, приходят ученики, появляются новые монахи - значит это правильный образ жизни.

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Странно что пошел такой спор. В этой ситуации любой бы выполнил команду и лёг на пол, даже наш супер герой Dorje Dugarov. Наложить в штаны это не значит быть трусом, это скорее инстинкт самосохранения. Кто знает скажет что страх не осуждается в боевых подразделениях, его просто приучают. Монахам этой надобности нет, тем более нет причин осуждать их за это.


Хорошо что у вас все вроде разрешилось, искренне рад.
Я просто думаю не надо пугаться таких ситуаций... хотя лечь на пол в тот момент самое правильное. Я малость трудился в органах и поэтому жутко не люблю сопротивление сотруднику органов правопорядка  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дорогой Wolf
> 
> Не бойтесь, я не Вас имел в виду


Мне и в голову такое не пришло.




> В нашей стране, особенно если в силу кармы вам приходится жить в гопа районе умение драться, бить морду  и иметь пушку - огромная мудрость.
> Другое дело не пускать это все в ход... тоже мудрость. И имено осознание гопа соседями, возможного сильного, явно превосходящего отпора всегда их сдерживало от совершения дурного деяния, чем они заслужили благую карму.
> Я так думаю.


Все же меня не оставляет чувство, что Вы ошиблись форумом  :Smilie:  Какие-то странные примеры из подростковых реалий приводите.
Касательно наличия пушки, первое правило владения огнестрельным оружием - если не готов применить, т.е. выстрелить на поражение, лучше вообще не брать его в руки, т.к. оно может быть обращено против вас. Так-что не ясно зачем иметь и постоянно бороться с искушением пустить в ход. Человеку практикующему Дхарму и имеющему хотя-бы зачатки мудрости, нет нужды уметь драться, держать пушку, и тем более создавать себе легенду гопа  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (16.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.09.2010), Иргит (16.09.2010), Кумо (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой WOLF

=))))))))))

Я не ошибся форумом... уж лет 7 тут.

Ситуция разная... возможно в вашей ситуации я был бы таким как вы, мирным добрым.

В моей ситуации, если бы в силу ветра кармы вам пришлось бы расти в п. Горьком гороа Улан-Удэ, каждый день ходить пешком в школу за три километра через одни из самых неблагополучных районов города... к тому же вас все пытаются ограбить, побить, опустить... а вы при этом сохраняете спокойствие и остаетесь добрым. Вы наверное тоже стали таким как я забиякой... =))))))))))

Недавно встретил парней с той улицы... посидели, пива попили. Поблагодарили меня что всегда их учил делать добро, думать об будущем, учиться и прочее. Благодарят что если бы им ежедневно не вдалбливал в голову, то давно опустились бы и стали уголовниками, а так у них есть образование, работа.

----------

Иргит (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я не ошибся форумом... уж лет 7 тут.


Я знаю, и... все 7 лет не меняетесь  :Smilie:  




> В моей ситуации, если бы в силу ветра кармы вам пришлось бы расти в п. Горьком гороа Улан-Удэ, каждый день ходить пешком в школу за три километра через одни из самых неблагополучных районов города... к тому же вас все пытаются ограбить, побить, опустить... а вы при этом сохраняете спокойствие и остаетесь добрым. Вы наверное тоже стали таким как я забиякой... =)))))))))).


Это карма такая у Вас. Надеюсь сейчас уже у Вас нет нужды спать с пистолетом под подушкой. Вы так красочно рассказываете, как будто это происходило вчера, или вы часто возвращаетесь в те дни в своих воспоминаниях. Может стоит оставить прошлое прошлому, а в настоящем стараться в мыслях, словах и делах быть мудрее и добрее  :Wink:  зарыть так сказать томагавк пистолет  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Odvulpa (16.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Иргит (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Изменения должны созреть изнутри. Отец же разобрал те пистолеты. Значит однажды и младший сын скажет, что они больше не нужны.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Расскажу забавный случай произошедший в бурные 90-е.
> 
> Некоторые на форуме знают что наша семья жила не в самом благополучном районе Улан-Удэ, это было связано с работой матери, она трудилась на секретном военном предприятии и переехать мы не имели права... а поселили в районе где в основном шушера всякая. Наша улица отличалась... тут были ИТР, интиллегенция вобщем, а зайди на соседнюю улицу... гопник на гопнике.
> И вот в начале 90-х когда началась смута в головах у людей и всякие нехорошие вещи стали происходить на улицах отец, который как вы знаете был Ламой, купил штук шесть или семь газовых пистолетов. Пистолеты немецкие, если распылитель свинтить и срезать резьбу то получается типо ПМ мелкокалиберный, с близкого растояния (до 10 метров) череп отвинтит точно (в стену стрелял, знаю... дыра от пули глубокая).
> 
> Отец всегда говорил... Дхармапалы конечно же защищают, но и мы сами должны быть в состоянии за себя постоять, мало ли что может произойти.
> Телефона у нас дома не было, ближайший таксофон был в километре и тот вечно сломан этой шушерой. Так что случись что, до подхода милиции надо было держаться своими силами.
> 
> Так вот, однажды осенью, в году кажеться 93, ночью вдруг в нашу дверь стали долбиться, матерно ругаться и угрожать... мол убъем и все такое.
> ...


Что то про Горький не слышал сильно. Батарейка, Партизанка гремели в 80-х. Реально опасно было ходить там. Бандой на одного да еще с ПУШКАМИ) и на пьяного это конечно героизм. Палить в темноту это вообще беспредел. Спросить что-то, сказать что ошиблись это в первую очередь. Босота и то первым делом что-то спрашивает. Потом лезет в драку. Вообще сильно краски сгущены. В те годы мало у кого газовые были и хотя тоже жили и живут сейчас в неблагополучных районах люди как-то не приобретают газовики. Странно это шесть пистолетов. У друга на Шишковке у жены вырвали в подъезде сережки из ушей, не расстегнув ничо, просто с мясом вырвали, беспредел, но ни у кого нет газовиков, редко у кого они есть. Да нафиг он нужен, всегда говорят.

----------

Дондог (07.08.2016)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Доржик... в п. Горьком орудовали "чавы", а потом "братки". Ну что чав, что братков морально задавить легче было всегда. С хунхузами с батарейки там... шишковки действительно сложнее было.

Вообще перемещаясь по городу в те времена я все время молился Гуру Ринпоче, реально помогло не раз. Однажды на Батарейке например мы классом с бандой схлеснулись местной шпаны. Идем, а они нам дорогу перекрыли... окружили.
Давно это конечно же было.... 20 лет как. Все равно осадок остался.
Я в оборону встал, но про себя Гуру Ринпоче молюсь... помоги, не вывезем мы их.
Тут мужик какой то прибежал, с собакой на эту банду бросился. Так и спас нас.

А в школе у меня был постоянный конфликт с одним местным гопником который школьников мучил... он и старше был нас на лет пять, а всех строил избивал. Я один ему и ответил. В итоге в драке он слабак оказался, я ему челюсть сломал.

Когда был студентом... ты наверное помнишь ситуацию когда бандюги стали потрошить стипендии у студентов. Даже убили кого то. Вобщем мрачные истории есть.
Я тогда обратился к родственнику борцу... ну у них там своя банда была спортачей, типо мафия. Я деньги в кассе получал для курса и кто то навел на меня рэкетиров (я даже знаю этих трусов что именно они вот на меня указали). 
Пришлось опять мордоворотить с борцами этих горе рэкетиров (сходка за городом была, серьезная)... с тех пор на наш факультет эта шантрапа не совалась. В итоге студенты меня самого же стали боятся... хотя уважают. Таки вот мраки были временами, но Дхармапалы выручали.

Что касается газовиков... то они были переделаны, слава Бурхану по серьезному никогджа в ход не пускали. 
Не, Доржик, ты не понял рассказ... там чувак реально из за двери угрожал... хотя к нему сначала по мирному обратились... мол ошибся мужик, иди своей дорогой. Да и не знали ведь, один он там или банда братков обкуренных. И не палили в темноту, а ударили... кулаком... резко конечно же - эффект внезапности (блицкрига).
А отец оружие любил... просто как мужчина. Это действительно исключение из правил, не похоже на местных людей.
И мне нравится. Но хотя я не покупаю, нафиг оно мне нужно, меня итак люди боятся.
Я ведь вспыльчивый, хоть и отходчивый... но в спылчив могу и пальнуть... .

Я сейчас на Шишковке (на Клыпина) живу... тут тьфу тьфу тьфу... тихо.

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Хотя я слукавил... в прошлом году хотел винтовку купить, испанскую с оптикой хорошей. Я конечно же против насилия, но увы... оружие мне нравится и стрелять я люблю.
Весной каждый год (9 Мая) ездим на Верхнюю Березовку, за дацаном в лесу стреляем по банкам... люди бывают в шоке, когда мы веселые заваливаемся в кафе у дацана с винтовками на перевес... это надо видеть... их глаза... Одна женщина с испугаными глазами помню пересела подальше.

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Сегодня (15 сентября) в 16 часов неизвестные люди в масках вооруженные автоматическим оружием ворвались в Нижнее-Чаданское «Устуу-Хурээ» и задержали несколько человек из числа прихожан.


Сочувствую, но, возможно, (если это были люди из силовых структур) они выполняли свое задание. Я не уверен, что у нас в законах прописано, что нельзя захватывать людей в храмах. Если такая статья есть, то можно написать заявление в соответствующие структуры и требовать наказания нарушителей. Но если такого закона нет, то разговор ни о чем, мы не знаем, кого они захватили, может, это были опасные преступники. Я так понимаю, они ничего не разрушили, не сломали в храме, никого не били, сделали свое дело и ушли. Мы не вправе требовать от сотрудников силовых структур знания всех тонкостей учения каждой религии. Так что повода для истерики нет.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Сочувствую, но, возможно, (если это были люди из силовых структур) они выполняли свое задание. Я не уверен, что у нас в законах прописано, что нельзя захватывать людей в храмах. Если такая статья есть, то можно написать заявление в соответствующие структуры и требовать наказания нарушителей. Но если такого закона нет, то разговор ни о чем, мы не знаем, кого они захватили, может, это были опасные преступники. Я так понимаю, они ничего не разрушили, не сломали в храме, никого не били, сделали свое дело и ушли. Мы не вправе требовать от сотрудников силовых структур знания всех тонкостей учения каждой религии. Так что повода для истерики нет.


Действительно, к чему истерики (смысл)?! А теперь, давайте, заменим наименование Нижне-Чаданское на Московское, а "Устуу-Хурээ" на Храм Христа Спасителя, прилагательное буддийск(ое) - на православн(ое), в числе прочих прихожан отметим президента Медведева, премьера Путина, мэра Лужкова (тем более их и по ТВ даже показываеют часто в среде оных), а далее всё по тому же тексту. "В 16 часов во время ежедневной молитвы... неожиданно и без всякого предупреждения ворвались вооруженные люди. С криками, они заставили всех людей лечь на пол, в том числе и монахов храма. Схватив несколько человек из числа прихожан, люди в масках увезли их неизвестном направлении. Мы не смогли получить какую либо информацию о происходящем у людей в масках, так как под дулами автоматов нам не давали возможность даже говорить. Более того мы даже не можем понять что это за люди, так как не увидели не знаков отличия, ни принадлежность к силовым структурам. Мы предполагаем, что это были люди из МВД, или какой-то другой силовой организации. В настоящее время монахи, приходят в себя. Многие испытали сильный шок, один из них до сих пор не может говорить и сильно заикается. Также мы пытаемся выяснить, что произошло в нашем храме..." Дочитали? =) И заметьте по законам РФ такая замена (населенных пунктов на территории РФ, где не введено ЧП, религиозный учреждений и организаций, официально признанных и зарегистрированных, граждан одной и той же страны) не только правомочна, но и по духу и по той же букве закона не имеет никаких отличий и влияния ни на ход судебных расследований, решения и исполнения и прочее... "Так что повода для истерики нет"  :Kiss:

----------

Odvulpa (16.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

И ещё... после вышесканного, лично я пониманию (заметьте, не оправдываю или одобряю, а именно - понимаю) откуда у нашего буддийского друга там такая тяга к винтовкам и пострелять по банкам... не отпускает никак =)

з.ы. всё, пойду ка делать простирания... за помыслы такие =) 
з.з.ы. и не путать с отжиманиями!!!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.09.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Действительно, к чему истерики (смысл)?! А теперь, давайте, заменим наименование Нижне-Чаданское на Московское, а "Устуу-Хурээ" на Храм Христа Спасителя, прилагательное буддийск(ое) - на православн(ое)


Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать, но я немного не о том. Цивилизованное общество, о котором здесь много говорят, предполагает соблюдение законов. Я, скорее, об этом. И, кстати, о замене буддийского на православное: то, что происходит с православными храмами и православными деятелями в России, буддистам и не снилось. Борьба с модернистами, экуменистами, теми, кто критикует РПЦ и ее руководство и т.п., и методы там используются самые разные. К счастью, в истории буддизма в современной РФ таких эпизодов гораздо меньше.

----------

Же Ка (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Думаю все со мной согласятся, в нашей стране надо быть готовым к любым неожиданостям.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.09.2010), Же Ка (16.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Ребят, давайте не будем строить домыслы и рассуждения, а побережем пространство треда для тех, кто там ближе, и может узнать подробности и обстоятельства из первых рук.
Иргит, что в Туве говорят, есть какие-то версии?

----------


## Саша П.

> Я не уверен, что у нас в законах прописано, что нельзя захватывать людей в храмах.


Я уверен, что такой статьи нет. Но опять же есть статья о самообороне.

Вообще-то, если почитать, что уже написали, получается, что не на тех нарвались. А могли бы нарваться на более опытных в боевых искусствах монахов:  ну а что - люди в масках, черти кто, концов не найти, ну и получили бы по шее, а то бы костей не собрали.

Представим анонс: "Люди  в масках в попытке ворваться в буддийский храм понесли  весомые потери." 
Семеро ранено, один скончался, не приходя в сознание. Заупокойный хурал во вторник. 

Собственно, пресс-службам силовых структур просто нужно скорее успокоить людей и дать адекватные разъяснения о произошедшем. Если кто-то виноват, показательно наказать.

Всего-то делов.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Главное кажется не место - храм, а смысл ситуации. Если все серьезно то можно и в храме захватить, имхо. Возможно из этого исходили те кто отдавал приказы. Не могу поверить что из-за пустяка ворвались в храм.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

"Осквернили храм" 
Да ничем они не могли осквернить храм. Если бы убили кого-то то да, "осквернили храм" можно было сказать, но в данном случае все нормально. Все живы здоровы слава Бурхану как говорит Дордже.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот чего мне не понять!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
почему у многих слово буддист и баран покорно идущий на бойню одно и тоже???????

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Никогда ненависть в этом мире не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она.


Вот как же приятно _абстрактно_ обсуждать разные умные и правильные вещи! А вот Вам случай из жизни:
поздно ночью возвращаюсь домой с работы, вхожу в лифт, за мной - какой-то молодой человек. Поехали. Тут оказывается, что никакой это не молодой человек, а вовсе даже сексуальный маньяк.  :Smilie:  У меня в одной руке - тяжёлая переноска с недавно полученными из природы и дорогими моему сердцу амфибиями, в другой - зачётная связка ключей системы "работа-дом" с множеством ключей от навесных замков. Так вот, ни единой мысли в тот момент, когда я с размаху ему заехала по сусалам этой связкой, у меня в голове даже не возникло. А тут и мой этаж, выхожу, смотрю на попутчика - он расстроенный такой, спрашивает, а не порезать ли меня ему... Тут я вспоминаю, что с детства знаю много слов и категорически, на доступном пониманию оппонента языке, заявляю, что сейчас я ему его penis microscopic отрежу нафик.
Тут несостоявшийся жених, матюгаясь по-чёрному и обзывая меня (руководствуясь какой-то своей непонятной логикой) *_особой лёгкого поведения_, уезжает себе дальше.
Так что, руководствуясь принципами ненасилия мне надо было расслабиться и получать удовольствие? И кому из нас при этом было бы лучше, _в широком смысле_?  :Big Grin:  А если понятно, что это абсурд и во всякой ситуации надо уметь _реагировать по обстоятельствам_, то зачем _всуе_ поминать о прекращении ненависти и прочем?  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Вот как же приятно _абстрактно_ обсуждать разные умные и правильные вещи! А вот Вам случай из жизни:
> поздно ночью возвращаюсь домой с работы, вхожу в лифт, за мной - какой-то молодой человек. Поехали. Тут оказывается, что никакой это не молодой человек, а вовсе даже сексуальный маньяк.  У меня в одной руке - тяжёлая переноска с недавно полученными из природы и дорогими моему сердцу амфибиями, в другой - зачётная связка ключей системы "работа-дом" с множеством ключей от навесных замков. Так вот, ни единой мысли в тот момент, когда я с размаху ему заехала по сусалам этой связкой, у меня в голове даже не возникло. А тут и мой этаж, выхожу, смотрю на попутчика - он расстроенный такой, спрашивает, а не порезать ли меня ему... Тут я вспоминаю, что с детства знаю много слов и категорически, на доступном пониманию оппонента языке, заявляю, что сейчас я ему его penis microscopic отрежу нафик.
> Тут несостоявшийся жених, матюгаясь по-чёрному и обзывая меня (руководствуясь какой-то своей непонятной логикой) *, уезжает себе дальше.
> Так что, руководствуясь принципами ненасилия мне надо было расслабиться и получать удовольствие? И кому из нас при этом было бы лучше, _в широком смысле_?  А если понятно, что это абсурд и во всякой ситуации надо уметь _реагировать по обстоятельствам_, то зачем _всуе_ поминать о прекращении ненависти и прочем?


Интересную историю рассказали... Всё в жизни бывает. Но в буддийском храме нет места ненависти и оскорблениям. Монахи не вооружаются автоматами. И потом, мы не знаем всех подробностей этой истории... А даже если бы и знали... На насилие всё же нельзя отвечать насилием, особенно если вы -- монах.

----------

Dondhup (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Интересную историю рассказали... Всё в жизни бывает. Но в буддийском храме нет места ненависти и оскорблениям. Монахи не вооружаются автоматами. И потом, мы не знаем всех подробностей этой истории... А даже если бы и знали... На насилие всё же нельзя отвечать насилием, особенно если вы -- монах.


а как же гневные проявления с оружием и подавлением непокорных?

----------


## Марина В

> ...в буддийском храме нет места ненависти и оскорблениям.


Вернее сказать - _не должно быть_?  :Smilie:  


> На насилие всё же нельзя отвечать насилием, особенно если вы -- монах.


Гм. То есть, была бы я монахиней, хочешь или нет, а _пришлось бы_ получать удовольствие?  :Big Grin: 
Ни о чём разговор, по большому счёту.  :Smilie:  Кто здесь говорит о поголовном вооружении монахов или о ненависти к тем, кто причиняет нам неудобства или прямой вред? Я без всякой ненависти расправилась с молодым человеком. Вот теперь хихикаю иногда, вспоминая...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> а как же гневные проявления с оружием и подавлением непокорных?


Это Вы о тантре говорите? Даже в ней гневные проявления с оружием -- редкостная упая, основанная на сострадании, а не на гневе или желании себя защитить.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Вернее сказать - _не должно быть_?  
> Гм. То есть, была бы я монахиней, хочешь или нет, а _пришлось бы_ получать удовольствие?



Это уж Вам решать. Избежали изнасилования -- и слава богам.




> Ни о чём разговор, по большому счёту.  Кто здесь говорит о поголовном вооружении монахов или о ненависти к тем, кто причиняет нам неудобства или прямой вред? Я без всякой ненависти расправилась с молодым человеком. Вот теперь хихикаю иногда, вспоминая...


Тогда не надо было тут об этом высказываться. В огороде бузина -- а в Киеве дядька.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> В огороде бузина -- а в Киеве дядька.


А это я зацепилась за некоторые абстрактные рассуждения, которые здесь появляются _зачем-то_. По большому счёту, всё это несомненно, ОФФ.

----------


## Саша П.

Вот слово за слово, но может, кто и подскажет... Возможно были случаи, хотя  больше уверен, что не было, но интересно, а вдруг.  Как частный случай.

Были ли случаи , нет даже не вооруженного, просто сопротивления буддийских монахов властям в СССР при Сталине,  или в КНР во время культурной революции ? 

Наверное все-таки не было, да ЕСДЛ постоянно призывает тибетцев не прибегать к насилию, так что все эти разговоры о применении грубой физической  силы, ну .. скорее свидетельство общей кармы места и осквернения мозгов.

Да и не стоит уподоблять буддизм тем религиозным доктринам, где насилие возводится  в ранг добродетели.
Он тем и хорош.

----------


## Нико

> Вот слово за слово, но может, кто и подскажет... Возможно были случаи, хотя  больше уверен, что не было, но интересно, а вдруг.  Как частный случай.
> 
> Были ли случаи , нет даже не вооруженного, просто сопротивления буддийских монахов властям в СССР при Сталине,  или в КНР во время культурной революции ? 
> 
> Наверное все-таки не было, да ЕСДЛ постоянно призывает тибетцев не прибегать к насилию, так что все эти разговоры о применении грубой физической  силы, ну .. скорее свидетельство общей кармы места и осквернения мозгов.
> 
> Да и не стоит уподоблять буддизм тем религиозным доктринам, где насилие возводится  в ранг добродетели.
> Он тем и хорош.



Вам, наверное, не приходилось видеть документальные кадры о захвате Тибета Китаем, где буддийские монахи бегали с винтовками? Ну и хорошо, если не приходилось. На меня так это произвело чудовищное впечатление, хотя я понимаю, что выбора не было.

----------


## Саша П.

> где буддийские монахи бегали с винтовками


А дайте  ссылку ? Интересно... Я помню какие-то такие кадры, но бегать - это еще не стрелять.

Как я припоминаю, были  и попытки  организованного вооруженного сопротивления, но они быстро угасли. И воевать тибетцы не шибко умели и оружие не сказать, чтобы было , и римпочи обратились с просьбой не стрелять.
 Но все-таки про монахов с винтовками хочется поконкретнее...

----------


## Нико

> А дайте  ссылку ? Интересно... Я помню какие-то такие кадры, но бегать - это еще не стрелять.
> 
> Как я припоминаю, были  и попытки  организованного вооруженного сопротивления, но они быстро угасли. И воевать тибетцы не шибко умели, и римпочи обратились с просьбой не стрелять.
>  Но все-таки про монахов с винтовками хочется поконкретнее...


Видела пару-тройку док. фильмов об этом. К сож, забыла их названия. По-моему, один из них назывется "Red Flag Over Tibet". Там есть один кадр, когда китайцы открыли в Лхасе Holiday Inn, и на церемонии открытия один тибетец в знак протеста публично помочился... Незабываемое впечатление.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> вот чего мне не понять!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> почему у многих слово буддист и баран покорно идущий на бойню одно и тоже???????


Вы боитесь расстаться с жизнью? Что в Вас жаждет жить?




> А это я зацепилась за некоторые абстрактные рассуждения, которые здесь появляются _зачем-то_. По большому счёту, всё это несомненно, ОФФ.


Это не абстрактные рассуждения, а слова Будды Шакьямуни. 
Если есть еще стремление, что-то защищать, сберегать, значит есть еще представление о самости "я" как о чем то обособленном.

P.S. Если выбирать между смертью и убийством, я выберу смерть. Смерть придет ко всем раньше или позже, от нее бессмысленно убегать, а вот убивать или нет, зависит от нашего выбора.

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (16.09.2010), Юй Кан (16.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

А про винтовки... Не было, кажется, кадров, когда монахи стреляли, но были кадры капитуляции, когда они отдавали своё оружие.

----------


## Нико

> Вы боитесь расстаться с жизнью? Что в Вас жаждет жить?


Спасибо за наставления, Гуру-Джи.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что в ВАС жаждет жить? Сердят иной раз такие сентенции..
> Спасибо за наставления, Гуру-Джи.


Не сердитесь пожалуйста.
Я не давал Вам наставлений.

----------


## Саша П.

> Там есть один кадр, когда китайцы открыли в Лхасе Holiday Inn, и на церемонии открытия один тибетец в знак протеста публично помочился... Незабываемое впечатление.


Еще бы. Мощная рекламная акция в поддержку сети Holiday Inn. Готовили лучшие PR-менеджеры, поди. 

Хотя и без того неплохая сеть. Ничего не скажу дурного.

Ну и помочиться - это тоже еще не вооруженный мятеж. С другой стороны, если выбирать между смертью  и убийством.. Ну, в общем, он неуловимо в чем-то прав.

----------


## Нико

> Еще бы. Мощная рекламная акция в поддержку сети Holiday Inn. Готовили лучшие PR-менеджеры, поди. 
> 
> Хотя и без того неплохая сеть. Ничего не скажу дурного.
> 
> Ну и помочиться - это тоже еще не вооруженный мятеж


Вы издеваетесь?

----------


## Саша П.

> Вы издеваетесь?


Вы даже представить себе не можете, на что идут иные ради сансарных благ. 
Что касается  звериного оскала транснациональных корпораций, да спросите любого...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Насчет вооруженного сопротивления ... Сложный вопрос, но думаю не зря Далай-лама много лет упорно отстаивает принципы ненасилия. Но если он не прав, и вооруженный отпор нападающему можно и нужно оказывать, тогда получается прав Дордже Джамбо со своим магцалом, 108 отжиманиями и пр. шаолинем на просторах Донеччины?

----------


## Марина В

> Это не абстрактные рассуждения, а слова Будды Шакьямуни.


Я знаю, чьи слова Вы цитировали, но тут я имела в виду не только Ваше сообщение.



> Если есть еще стремление, что-то защищать, сберегать, значит есть еще представление о самости "я" как о чем то обособленном.


У меня есть стремление защитить и сберечь как можно больше существ, до тех пор, пока я не смогу предложить им что-то получше.



> Если выбирать между смертью и убийством, я выберу смерть. Смерть придет ко всем раньше или позже, от нее бессмысленно убегать, а вот убивать или нет, зависит от нашего выбора.


Очень красиво... и очень отвлечённо.  А попробуйте представить, Вы с семьёй поехали в лес, внезапно потревожили медведицу с медвежатами и она на вас нападает с единственной целью - уничтожить всякую потенциальную угрозу для детёнышей. Она выпрямляется во весь рост, рычит и идёт прямо на Вас. Вы видите её клыки, видите, как капает её слюна, чувствуете её запах. Ваши родные визжат от ужаса. А у вас есть винтовка с подходящими патронами, она в руках, заряжена (предположим!  :Smilie:  ). Будете смотреть, как она заламывает Вашу жену, детей? Или предпочтёте убить бедного пушистого медведика?  :Smilie:  А если это не мишка будет, а такие чисто конкретные пацаны, которым развлечься хочется?  :Smilie:  Каким будет Ваш выбор? Такой коан получился...  :Big Grin: 
Как вообще можно давать абстрактные советы или обещания?

----------


## Юй Кан

Серединный путь в батле между Мариной и Вольфом -- между жёстким "конкретным" реализмом и высоким идеализмом... И он столь же реален, как эти два полюса.

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вы понимаете его, да? Вот почему Вы написали, но приглушили цвет текста.

Марина В, Вы просто не задумываетесь о том, что монахиней быть куда сложнее, чем в описанной Вами ситуации. А между тем есть истории, когда монахини уродовали себя, чтобы не вызывать сексуальной привлекательности. И есть истории, когда отдавались, потому что это было правильно в той ситуации. А Вам даже маньяк попался нерешительный. Такая вот незавидная карма. 

Чунн Генн, где это Вы видели покорных баранов?  :Smilie:  Понятно, что Вы образно, но сам стереотип показателен

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Серединный путь в батле между Мариной и Вольфом -- между жёстким "конкретным" реализмом и высоким идеализмом... И он столь же реален, как эти два полюса.


*Бе-зус-лов-но*!  :Smilie:  А где здесь _баттл?_ Нету здесь никакого баттла!  :Smilie:  марина пользу принести хочет... :Smilie:  




> Марина В, Вы просто не задумываетесь о том, что монахиней быть куда сложнее, чем в описанной Вами ситуации.


Откуда, откуда, *ну откуда же* BTR знает, _о чём_ задумывается порой марина?  :Smilie:  И в какой ситуации она решит отдаться, потому что это будет _правильно_?  :Smilie:  И насколько незавидна или завидна её карма, если, к примеру, знать, что много-много лет до этого случая, был и другой - не столь хорошо кончившийся для марины?  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина В

> А про винтовки... Не было, кажется, кадров, когда монахи стреляли, но были кадры капитуляции, когда они отдавали своё оружие.


Я точно не вспомню, был ли эпизод постановочным (очень может быть, что да), в каком-то документальном фильме об английском генерале (?), тибетских монахов, увешанных оберегами и вооруженных луками, расстреливали из пушек английские солдаты. Думаю, так оно и было, пока тибетцы не научились полагаться более на огнестрельное оружие, чем на обереги...  :Frown:

----------


## Нагфа

BTR, уж простите, но в данном случае не могу не сдержаться. 
Мало кто знает насколько тяжела травма любых встреч девушки с маньяками, насильниками и прочими типами. Когда находишься перед лицом опасности и не можешь ничего сделать и когда никого нет чтобы помочь, а есть только кто-то кто говорит, что кому-то там еще сложнее.
 И насколько тяжело потом от нее излечиться.
уж совсем не могу представить чтобы вы сказали такое своей дочери или девушке если с ней что то такое приключилось. 
Поосторожней, пожалуйста.

----------


## Буль

> P.S. Если выбирать между смертью и убийством, я выберу смерть.


Естественный отбор в действии... Проигравший, как говорится, выбывает.

----------

Neroli (17.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Я точно не вспомню, был ли эпизод постановочным (очень может быть, что да), в каком-то документальном фильме об английском генерале (?), тибетских монахов, увешанных оберегами и вооруженных луками, расстреливали из пушек английские солдаты. Думаю, так оно и было, пока тибетцы не научились полагаться более на огнестрельное оружие, чем на обереги...


Я тоже припоминаю док. фильм,  кажется, ВВС или Найшинал Джиаграфик о том, как англичане брали Тибет. Речь шла о человеке возглавившем поход с фамилией что-то там ...хазбанд  И  были какие-то  такие вот кадры с комментариями о том, как смешно выглядело сопротивление. Но я не помню, чтобы фигурировали именно монахи. Ну,  про то, что каждый тибетец ходил с четками, это мы , конечно, помним.

Но Нико, вроде, имеет в виду фильм современный, хотя можно предположить, что боеспособность тибетцев к 50м годам не сильно изменилась. Как и внешность.

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Естественный отбор в действии... Проигравший, как говорится, выбывает.


"Выигравшему" (убийце), к сожалению для него, после окончания жизни, очень не скоро представится еще один шанс сыграть в эту игру на тех же условиях.

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Bob (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, уж простите, но в данном случае не могу не сдержаться. 
> Мало кто знает насколько тяжела травма любых встреч девушки с маньяками, насильниками и прочими типами. Когда находишься перед лицом опасности и не можешь ничего сделать и когда никого нет чтобы помочь, а есть только кто-то кто говорит, что кому-то там еще сложнее.
>  И насколько тяжело потом от нее излечиться.
> уж совсем не могу представить чтобы вы сказали такое своей дочери или девушке если с ней что то такое приключилось. 
> Поосторожней, пожалуйста.


Как Вы вероятно догадываетесь, сообщение и было написано для тех, кто не сможет сдержаться. Можете мне поверить, я знаю достаточно большое разнообразие по тяжести травм не для любых, а для вполне конкретных девушек, юношей, детей. 

Я очень часто задумываюсь, почему "чужому" человеку мы можем сказать одно, а "своему" - другое.  Знаете, когда знакомые мне девушки ведут рискованный образ жизни, я предпочитаю им об этом сказать заранее. Обратить их внимание, что не все ситуации могут быть подконтрольны, спрогнозированы и т.п. Тем не менее, количество изнасилований не превышает количество разнообразных ДТП, травм по неосторожности и т.д.

И, я могу понять, что разных людей впечатляют разные события. Для кого-то одно изнасилование стоит тысячи смертей на войне, в его личном (несознаваемом) эмоциональном отклике. Но что же теперь, разум должен воспринимать только эмоциональные аргументы?

Мне приходилось, да и сейчас приходится, успокаивать и поддерживать людей, испытавших глубокое потрясение после травм, насилия (не только сексуального). И я могу сказать Вам очень уверенно: чем быстрее человек осознает, что не является какой-то особенной жертвой, с которой подобного никогда не должно было случиться, тем легче человек переживает случившееся и возвращается к нормальному эмоциональному равновесию.

Неужели Вы полагаете разумным верить в то, что ничего подобного не может с Вами случиться, когда в обычной девятиэтажке на сотню-полторы квартир по статистике найдется пятнадцать-двадцать людей, потенциально способных впасть в гнев и нанести окружающим серьезный вред? Что ситуации, в кторых эти люди могут впасть в гнев для каждого из них могут случаться до 15-20 раз в год? Что в 50% спальных районов в крупных городах относятся к категории депрессивных, в которых эта потенциальность реализуется с пугающей частотой?

Эмоции возникают. Но для того и нужна ясность ума, чтобы не позволять эмоциям вовлекать ум в неправильные действия ума, речи и тела.

----------

Доржик (17.09.2010), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Откуда, откуда, *ну откуда же* BTR знает, _о чём_ задумывается порой марина?  И в какой ситуации она решит отдаться, потому что это будет _правильно_?  И насколько незавидна или завидна её карма, если, к примеру, знать, что много-много лет до этого случая, был и другой - не столь хорошо кончившийся для марины?


Марина, очень зрелая реакция, спасибо, Вы поставили меня на место  :Smilie:  Размышления в сообщении Нагфе я писал в том числе и для Вас.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Естественный отбор в действии... Проигравший, как говорится, выбывает.


Проиграть бой - еще не значит проиграть войну. Впрочем, если верить, что эта жизнь только одна, и она стоит того, чтобы жить (во что бы то ни стало) - то взгляды на правильный образ жизни несомненно будут другими.

----------

Arch (29.12.2010), Fuerth (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> P.S. Если выбирать между смертью и убийством, я выберу смерть. Смерть придет ко всем раньше или позже, от нее бессмысленно убегать, а вот убивать или нет, зависит от нашего выбора.


Собственно смерть вовсе не нужно выбирать. Но можно жить до последнего вдоха, ни торопя смерть, ни убегая от нее. Жить, что называется, полной грудью. 

Выбор между смертью и убийством не совершается в момент, когда либо ты - либо тебя. Выбор совершается каждое мгновение, когда кто-то становится счастливым или несчастным. 

Мой двоюродный брат часто попадает в переделки. Ему приходится драться, защищать себя и свою девушку. Находясь с ним в одной компании я неоднократно указываю ему, что причина этого в его взглядах, в его отношении к окружающим, в его неприязни и недовольстве. Потому что он замечает, что (чудесным образом) я с теми же людьми, кого он воспринимает как опасность, спокойно разговариваю, шучу и вовсе не раздражаю их и не раздражаюсь сам.

Разумеется, это не значит, что на меня нет управы. Конечно же найдется кто-то достаточно невменяемый (или затаивший обиду на меня или на кого-то такого как я), с кем мне не удастся наладить и поддерживать хорошие отношения с первого слова. Да и я могу спровоцироваться эмоционально и повести себя неправильно, раздражая людей и разрушая их хорошее или нейтральное отношение ко мне. 

Весь вопрос в том, что отношения не строятся из одной ситуации. И я постараюсь простить людям их желание причинить мне вред, чтобы все-таки в другой ситуации показать, что я раскаиваюсь в провокации их чувств, вольно или не вольно. И пусть не со всеми это сработает, но я точно знаю, что из истеричного мальчишки-шестикласника, которого задирали по пять раз на дню добрая половина сверстников, я все-таки немного вырос. Не дорос до еще многих других людей, образ жизни которых мне видится более правильным, чем мой, разумеется. 

Поэтому когда я вижу, что люди на гнев способны отвечать только гневом, я так же вижу, как часто эти люди этот самый гнев провоцируют, или даже обнаруживают его там, где его и не было. 

Наблюдение возникновения и исчезновения гнева внутренне очень способствует наблюдению возникновения и исчезновения гнева внешне. 

А если внутренней рефлексии нет, и желание навредить другому человеку оправдывается и представляется бесстрастным - то, увы, приходится говорить о том, что данные представления не слишком глубоки. 

Сознательное желание навредить другому существу - это и есть гнев, чем бы ни оправдывалось это желание, и каким бы ясным не представлялся ум в этот момент.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Буль (16.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Карло (02.02.2011), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Леонид Ш (17.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Марина, очень зрелая реакция, спасибо, Вы поставили меня на место  Размышления в сообщении Нагфе я писал в том числе и для Вас.


Никуда я Вас не ставила.  :Smilie:  Просто - думать за других и трактовать их - сложно, да и нужно ли? Я вот, ухмыляясь в пшеничные усы (и это не проблема самоидентификации!  :Smilie:  ) всё жду, что Вам Чунн Генн в другой теме ответит...  :Smilie:  Где Вы там нашли грубость и раздражение? Просто - куча восклицательных знаков.  :Smilie:  И это не дзен!  :Smilie:  (Если его сообщения почитаете, найдёте, что это просто такая авторская манера - много знаков препинания).  :Smilie: 
И с размышлениями Вашими я вполне согласна.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Выигравшему" (убийце), к сожалению для него, после окончания жизни, очень не скоро представится еще один шанс сыграть в эту игру на тех же условиях.


Даже не обязательно "после окончания жизни". Взаимные привязанности между существами очень многосложны. И проблемой является не одно конкретное убийство, а сам ум убийцы, омраченный настолько сильными привязанностями, что он готов уничтожать существ, вставших между ним и объектом страсти. Убийство - это наивысшее выражение неудовольствия. Если неудовольствие настолько велико - перед нами существо с кармой ада. Это существо страдает и мучается. Уже в этой жизни. 

Можно, конечно думать, что этого мало, и нужно, чтобы страдало и мучалось еще больше. В этом и есть главное заблуждение. Счастливые существа не желают вреда другим существам. Прекращая жизнь страдающего существа количество страданий не уменьшается, а увеличивается, потому что страдания - это добровольный выбор существа, пусть и неосознаваемый. И тага к изменчивым вещам и явлениям никуда не денется, а лишь возрастет.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никуда я Вас не ставила.  Просто - думать за других и трактовать их - сложно, да и нужно ли? Я вот, ухмыляясь в пшеничные усы (и это не проблема самоидентификации!  ) всё жду, что Вам Чунн Генн в другой теме ответит...  Где Вы там нашли грубость и раздражение? Просто - куча восклицательных знаков.  И это не дзен!  (Если его сообщения почитаете, найдёте, что это просто такая авторская манера - много знаков препинания). 
> И с размышлениями Вашими я вполне согласна.


Марина, спасибо Вам за объяснение моего восприятия сообщения Чунн Генна в другой теме. Да, это вполне может оказаться моей проекцией и заблуждением. Ваша трактова (за других) может оказаться более правильной. В конечном итоге, памятовать чувства в чувствах нам заповедано Буддой внутренне и внешне.

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Проиграть бой - еще не значит проиграть войну.


Неспособность защитить себя, свою семью, свой образ жизни - это *гарантированный* проигрыш любой войны, битвы, боя, сражения и т.д. Есть, правда, один хитро...сплетённый вариант чтобы грязную работу по защите мягкой попы делали другие...

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...памятовать чувства в чувствах нам заповедано Буддой внутренне и внешне.


Переключаясь с трактования других,  :Smilie:  вот это мне непонятно, не сталкивалась. О чём это?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неспособность защитить себя, свою семью, свой образ жизни - это *гарантированный* проигрыш любой войны, битвы, боя, сражения и т.д. Есть, правда, один хитро...сплетённый вариант чтобы грязную работу по защите мягкой попы делали другие...


"Вот поэтому я и не женюсь" (С) 
Бао, право, неспособность понять, что необходимость в защите спровоцирована неправильным образом жизни порождает необходимость участвовать в войнах, битвах, боях и сражениях. Или хитро...сплетать варианты по защите драгоценной мягкой попы. 

Выход из Сансары только один. И он вовсе не в тренировке способностей защищать попу не перепоручая этих обязанностей другим. 

Можно бесконечно оправдывать гнев. Но в кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Леонид Ш (16.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Режете правду-матку, BTR.
Чем дальше тем чаще на практике замечаю то, о чем так много нам говорят и пишут учителя - если в конфликтной ситуации не поддаваться влиянию привычных тенденций, а, находясь в состоянии созерцания, осознать беспристрастно всю "подноготную" ситуации, все свои проблемы оказываются сущим пустяком, а конфликт рассасывается самым неожиданным образом. Гипотетически, если мне и надают по мордасам, я уже, скорее всего, не кинусь вспоминать навыки инвольтирования.
Наши  страсти до добра не доведут, даже если они тщательно замаскированы под "благородную месть" или "защиту справедливости" и пр.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Марица (24.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Мои слова о выборе между смертью и убийством - это гипотетически крайняя ситуация, до которой, я надеюсь никогда не дойдет, т.к. существует огромный спектр способов не допустить такого развития событий.
BTR - Вы несомненно правы, что подобное притягивает подобное. Гнев зародившись в уме, притягивает гнев зародившийся в умах других существ. Гнев очень сильно омрачает сознание, превращая людей в марионеток.
Несколько недель назад, со мной произошла ситуация, во время которой в моем уме зародилось раздражение и развилось в гнев, на который очень живо откликнулись существа вызвавшие раздражение. С трудом я прекратил гнев, который уже почти полностью охватил сознание, и ситуация тут же вернулась в спокойное русло. Мне потом было очень стыдно, т.к. я наивно полагал, что больше никогда не испытаю гнев. Но это стало уроком для меня и надеюсь поможет мне быть еще более внимательным к зарождающимся мыслям и эмоциям.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Переключаясь с трактования других,  вот это мне непонятно, не сталкивалась. О чём это?


Это из махасатипаттхана сутты (Большая сутра о четырех основах памятования). Весьма рекомендую. У нее чудесное начало 


> Монахи, существует ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно – четыре основы памятования. Каковы эти четыре основы?


и многообещающий финал 


> И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [28] 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> 'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'. Так было сказано, и в связи с этим так было сказано". 
> ...

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...неспособность понять, что необходимость в защите спровоцирована неправильным образом жизни...


Вот я конкретику люблю. Каким-таким неправильным образом жизни была спровоцирована моя необходимость защищать себя тогда, в лифте собственного дома? Батюшки, а тему-то как зафлудили...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Буль (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот я конкретику люблю. Каким-таким неправильным образом жизни была спровоцирована моя необходимость защищать себя тогда, в лифте собственного дома? Батюшки, а тему-то как зафлудили...


Для конкретики следовало бы видеть Вас и этого маньяка, конечно. Но, буду исходить из общих для подобных ситуаций критериев. Начну с того, что Вы захотели родиться привлекательной женщиной  :Smilie:  Затем Вы захотели жить в многолюдном месте, где привлекательной женщиной быть выигрышнее, чем в более безлюдном и скромном. Эти взгляды ставят Вас в рискованное положение, требующее бдительности, и возможно - самообороны или защиты со стороны других людей.

----------

Нандзед Дордже (17.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Начну с того, что Вы захотели родиться привлекательной женщиной  Затем Вы захотели жить в многолюдном месте, где привлекательной женщиной быть выигрышнее, чем в более безлюдном и скромном.


Я так и думала, что окажусь крайней!  :Big Grin: 
У меня большие сомнения по поводу того, что я хотела рождаться. Как бы то ни было, реанимировали, ладно. Насчёт захотела жить в многолюдном месте, опять осечка. Почему не в тайге до сих пор? Мама у меня есть, пока что. Помогать надо. Рассуждать можно бесконечно, только ни к чему это нас с Вами сейчас не приведёт - меня по крайней мере, точно.  :Smilie:  Позиция Ваша мне понятна, а тему и без того превратили в сплошной ОФФ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот я конкретику люблю. Каким-таким неправильным образом жизни была спровоцирована моя необходимость защищать себя тогда, в лифте собственного дома? Батюшки, а тему-то как зафлудили...


  Гы  :Embarrassment: 




> поздно ночью возвращаюсь домой с работы, вхожу в лифт, за мной - какой-то молодой человек. Поехали. Тут оказывается, что никакой это не молодой человек, а вовсе даже сексуальный маньяк.


 А кстати из вашего описания ситуации совершенно не следует, что это был
 сексуальный маньяк. Непонятно, приставал он к вам или нет?
 Начал какие-либо  насильственные действия в отношении васили нет?

 Ситуация в вашем описании выглядит с точностью до наоборот.

 Вам не понравилась физиономия парня в лифте. Вы со свойственной определённому типу женщин проницательностью определили, что он сексуальный маньяк :Wink: . Что примечательно этот тип женщин обладает двумя характерными особенностями-1. Они как правило весьма непривлекательны, и мужчины к ним равнодушны. 2. Вытекающее напрямую из первого, все особи мужского пола сексуальные маньяки, кто то явный, все остальные потенциальные. Следовательно -мочить нужно всех, не дожидаясь когда потенциальный может перейти в явный тип.

 Так вот, парень в лифте, естессно был маньяком, даже если и не разу не взглянул на вас. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 Вы его за здорово живёщ отхерачили связкой кличей по моське, бедолага, только когда Вы вышли  вдруг из лифта,(а вдруг вернётесь и добьёте его тяжёлой сумкой которая была у Вас в другой руке) осмелился вам в дорогу со злости вякнуть что то типа-убивать таких дур надо.
 Что собственно окончательно убедило вас, в том что он сексуальный маньяк, и в священной правоте своего дела (все мужики козлы..., тьюты сексуальные маньяки и мочить их надо тем всем чем под руку попадёться, и везде где попадуться-в лифте, так в лифте, в сортире, так в сортире.... :Big Grin: )

 Представим положение того парня.

 Заходит в лифт, незнакомая тётя ни с того ни с сего давай его по фэйсу ключами отхаживать. Потом приходит домой, включает комп, выходит на "свой" форум, и давай делится своими соображениями с единомышленниками.

 В результате долгой полемики с друзьями они приходят к следующим выводам, как сделать свою жизнь безопасной в наше непростое время.

 Одна группа товарищей считает, что бы избежать таких ситуаций надо обходить за версту усталых тётечек идуших после работы домой с авоськами и ключами в руках и тем более не заходить с ними в лифт.
 Другая группа товарищей считает, что нужно не дожидаясь, пока такая очередная сумасшедшая дура не нападёт на тебя в лифте, нападать первыми, мочить дурищу чем не попадя, а потом тикать подальше со всех ног, пока она не вызвала ментов, и те не упекли в кутузку. :Embarrassment:

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...приставал он к вам или нет?


Как же я смеялась сейчас, спасибо!  :Big Grin:  Дорогого стоит!  :Smilie: 
Да, надо было написать, что приставал. Мне было 22 или 23 года года тогда, молодая лаборантка, ботаник в очках. Фотку что ли повесить уже... чтобы знали, какой у меня _тип женщины_...  :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, право, неспособность понять, что необходимость в защите спровоцирована неправильным образом жизни порождает необходимость участвовать в войнах, битвах, боях и сражениях.


Ты знаешь как была убита Шерон Тейт? Необходимость в её защите тоже была "спровоцирована неправильным образом жизни"? А ведь "был бы короткоствол, всё могло бы окончится по-другому"... Но в данном случае мужчины оказались сопляками. Или продвинутыми "буддистами".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ты знаешь как была убита Шерон Тейт? Необходимость в её защите тоже была "спровоцирована неправильным образом жизни"? А ведь "был бы короткоствол, всё могло бы окончится по-другому"... Но в данном случае мужчины оказались сопляками. Или продвинутыми "буддистами".


Я не знаю обстоятельств смерти Шерон Тейт, как и обстоятельств смерти еще сотен миллионов жертв, как явно виновных, так и в общем-то вполне случайных. Даже если бы было несколько сотен миллионов короткостволов - всё бы окончилось только лишь гораздо печальнее. 

Прости, я не против самообороны для людей, которые живут в тяжелых условиях борьбы за выживание. Это их выбор. Я бы предпочел переехать в более спокойное место, чтобы не искушать тех, кто из зависти может пожелать мне вреда. Кстати сказать, сейчас я живу вполне осознавая, что рискую - поскольку рядом есть люди склонные к омрачению и жестокости. Но это не значит, что и я должен так же ожесточиться и желать вреда другим. Я так же рискую, когда еду на автомобиле с высокой скоростью (например, 120 км/час по КАДу - вполне себе смертельная скорость, случись что-нибудь внезапное, и не все можно в этой ситуации предусмотреть и контролировать)

Мне вспоминается притча про то, как человек возмутился из-за того, что какой-то случайный прохожий бросил ему оскорбительную реплику. Кто-то более мудрый спросил его: "если в лесу тебе на голову упадет ветка - ты будешь злиться на дерево?" Человек ответил: "нет, ведь это же случайность". "Этот прохожий - тоже случайность"

В преферансе есть такое правило "на четвертого валета не закладываются". То есть вероятность - не велика. Что же по-вашему, каждому человеку, рядом с которым среди сотен тысяч жителей могут быть десяток обезумевших, необходимо иметь оружие не хуже, чем у безумцев, рефлексы не хуже чем у безумцев и тренироваться воевать, не хуже этих самых безумцев?

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вам не понравилась физиономия парня в лифте. Вы со свойственной определённому типу женщин проницательностью определили, что он сексуальный маньяк


А что, кроме шуток, меня один раз нервная мадам окатила из газового баллона. Там дверь подъезда была с домофоном, и я за ней в открытую дверь побежал, лень было ключи доставать. Хорошо хоть что я сослепу, но понял кто меня поливает, что это не гопота и не наркоманы. А то бы сунул ей пару раз в голову... Вообще не только за маньяка, но и за убийцу бы сошёл.

Не извинилась, кстати. Заорала и убежала. Я уж догонять её не стал, чтобы не усугублять. Дура она, простите ей, будды!  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Sforza (17.09.2010), Won Soeng (17.09.2010), куру хунг (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я не знаю обстоятельств смерти Шерон Тейт, как и обстоятельств смерти еще сотен миллионов жертв, как явно виновных, так и в общем-то вполне случайных.


А ты почитай по ссылке. Я ж не просто так её привёл  :Smilie: 




> Я бы предпочел переехать в более спокойное место, чтобы не искушать тех, кто из зависти может пожелать мне вреда.


Место, где была убита Тейт - спокойней не бывает. И она никого не искушала, она вообще не выходила из дома. Однако защита ей всё-таки понадобилась. Но, к сожалению, эта защита ей не была предоставлена. Увы.

Собственно, это я к тому, что хорошая мысль "прикинуться ветошью и не отсвечивать" - не всегда срабатывает.

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010), Нагфа (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я уже почитал. Как и про Мансона. Это была случайность для конкретно Тейт. На ее месте могли оказаться другие люди (и оказались, и оказываются). Это случайность. И никакая защита тут ни при чем. Поэтому я все-таки еще раз задам тебе прямые вопросы.
1. Чтобы страховаться от таких случайностей нужно вооружить всех? 
2. Всем бросить свои дела и тренироваться?
3. Люди привыкшие решать вопрос силой создают более безопасное окружение? Они более счастливы? У них нет искушения применить эту силу по ничтожному, но эмоционально значимому поводу?
4. Как защищаться от наводнений, пожаров, землетрясений, техногенных катастроф, аварий, укусов ядовитых насекомых и пресмыкающихся, отравлений испорченной пищей, падений с лестниц, проваливания в канализационные люки, подскальзывания на замерзших лужах и т.п.?

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Это случайность.


Вряд ли что-то может произойти без причин и условий, а уж тем более, убийство. Это действие закона кармы: Шэрон Тейт была убита на обращении натальной Лилит. Символизм Чёрной Луны в Раке очевиден: 1) убита будучи беременной, 2) в своём дом, 3) членами коммуны «Семья»...

----------


## Won Soeng

случайность это синоним неведения.

----------

Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Эх... да, тема превратилась во флуд и самое смешное что вобщем то все правы - только правда у всех своя. 
Тему несомненно я зафлудил =)

Хотелось бы отметить следующее.
Многие путают Дхарму и пацифизм. На мой взгляд это весьма не верно. Если бы Дхарма была пацифизмом... ммм.... . Вобщем, Дхармы давно не было бы. Не путайте эти понятия.
Я не говорю что пацифизм это плохо... просто он вреден.
Я всеми фибрами души против всякого насилия и войны, бывает я плачу когда вижу кадры с мест проведения боестолкновений, фото жертв бомбежек и прочее. Все мы взрослые и у нас дети... никто не захочет подобного для своего ребенка.
И имено поэтому я предпочитаю уметь обращаться с оружием, рукопашным боем, умением выживать в самых сложных ситуациях (например в горах, в тайге, во льдах). Потому что это делает меня сильнее и выше обстоятельств. Я никому не хочу зла, но и не допущу что бы кто то нанес вред моему ребенку, семье, стране. И даже, если вдруг это случится, враг должен понимать, что возмездие неотвратимо и ужасно для него. Поэтому пусть по хорошему ходит подальше и не причиняет вред кому либо.

Другой пункт.
ЕС Далай Лама, безспорно один из величайших людей.
Но! Но, т.н. позиция ненасильственной борьбы ведь появилась недавно. Раньше, Далай Ламы не говорили... вот мол мы такие добрые и будем ненасильственно сопротивляться.
Просто он вынужден.
Сегодня нет тех прославленных орд славных монголов, которых Далай Ламы ставили под ружье для защиты Тибета или для других политических целей. Вот и приходиться использовать новые методы. А на тибетцев уж не положишся... пусть уж лучше четки держат в руках, а не винтовки,  это у них намного лучше получается.

Вот вобщем то.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.09.2010), Won Soeng (17.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Карло (03.02.2011), Марина В (17.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Естественный отбор в действии... Проигравший, как говорится, выбывает.


Буддийские монахи Наланды имели возможность взять оружие в руки ,но они выбрали Дхарму и не создавали причину для ухудшения кармы.Они конечно проиграли ...

----------

Bob (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Думаю в ситуации с Наландой все было по другому... было государство которое должно было выполнять свои обязательства, но оно проиграло... их войска были разбиты. Монахи Наланды тут просто жертвы войны.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

"Кто с мечом к нам придет, тот от меча и погибнет!"
                              Великий князь Александр Невский.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

"О Великий Тенгри!
Я пришел к ним с любовью , я налаживал торговые отношения.
Я не хотел войны.
Но они нарушают клятвы и законы гостеприимства,
Они убивают послов, грабят купцов, хотят наши земли и навязывают нам свою веру.
Я посылал им дары, увещивал их к миру и добрососедству,
Я надеялся на сотрудничество. Я хотел обогатить наши культуры.
Но они не желают этого затуманенные своим невежеством и гордостью.
О Великий Тенгри, я не желаю войны, но они вынудили меня.
Не я начал эту войну.
О Великий Тенгри, дай мне мудрость и силы, твое благословление,
вразумить этих людей и принести им понимание необходимости мира и добра, дать им частицу нашей культуры".

Молитва Чингисхана на горе Бурхан Халдун перед наказанием Хорезма.

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Вы боитесь расстаться с жизнью? Что в Вас жаждет жить?
> 
> 
> 
> Это не абстрактные рассуждения, а слова Будды Шакьямуни. 
> Если есть еще стремление, что-то защищать, сберегать, значит есть еще представление о самости "я" как о чем то обособленном.
> 
> P.S. Если выбирать между смертью и убийством, я выберу смерть. Смерть придет ко всем раньше или позже, от нее бессмысленно убегать, а вот убивать или нет, зависит от нашего выбора.


одно дело умереть достойно. к примеру самопожертвовав. другое сдохнуть от рук пьянной гопоты. у тому же да я дорожу своей жизнью. не всякий раз у меня человеческое рождение. скажи мне брат Волк, если тебе придется выбирать между убийсвом и смертью но не для себя, а для другого. что ты выберешь? тоесть угрожать будут не тебе. станеш ли ты защищать кого то?

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Буддийские монахи Наланды имели возможность взять оружие в руки ,но они выбрали Дхарму и не создавали причину для ухудшения кармы.Они конечно проиграли ...


они то может и выбрали. но от их выбора буддизм сейчас беднее намного чем мог бы быть. :Cry:

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

в старые времена был у некоторых тибетцев способ отпугнуть всяких врагов: одевали рванное, мазались фекалиями иногда целым монастырем...., их точно никто в плен не брал...  :EEK!: 
может как средство современной защиты порекомендовать кому-нить..., "несопротивление злу  насилием"

----------


## Bob

> на обращении натальной Лилит. Символизм Чёрной Луны в Раке очевиден


...

----------


## Же Ка

Слушайте, а не у кого больше (случайно=) вот такая картина и в этой теме не вырисовывается (чисто в воображении, конечно=) - как мудрецы, малость подслеповытые (относительно других, конечно!=) и каждый на свою сторону ( у всех же есть своя индивидуальная и неповторимая карма =) нежно так ощупывают одного и того же слона... по той-же  чистой случайности так же по кличке "карма"... но только общая и большая (в разном приближении, например, семьи, мегаполиса, страны, цивилизации, и т.п. ) И какие всё при этом причудливые комбинации получаются - прям учитаешься =)

з.ы. Появление Будды ведь тоже спровоцировала накопленная общая благая карма живых существ, правда? Ну а мы пока вот только ещё и на таких маска-шоуменов накопили, видимо... =)

----------


## Bob

Нет, в отличии от Вас мы ничего об этом не знаем.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
По теме:



> "Those people in Uruvelakappa whose murder, imprisonment, fining, or censure would cause me sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, or despair are those for whom I feel desire & passion. Those people in Uruvelakappa whose murder, imprisonment, fining, or censure would cause me no sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, or despair are those for whom I feel no desire or passion."


*SN 42.11*

----------


## Же Ка

Так ведь мысли они тоже общие =)

----------


## Bob

> Так ведь мысли они тоже общие =)


У меня мыслей про "натальную Лилит и Символизм Чёрной Луны в Раке" почему-то не возникает. =)

----------


## Же Ка

> У меня мыслей про "натальную Лилит и Символизм Чёрной Луны в Раке" почему-то не возникает. =)


 раньше м.б. и не возникало, зато сейчас, смотрите, как "зацепило" что-то...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob

"Зацепило" потому что участник дисскусии неоднократно пишет подобные пассажи прикрывая эту петрушку буддизмом(за что ему были неоднократные предупреждения от модераторов кстати))) :Embarrassment: . Мы ведь на будийском форуме...Есть же такая "статья" на БФ "пропаганда небуддийских учений.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Captain Nemo

Столько флуда, что напомнило старую притчу про двух монахов, один из которых перенес женщину через лужу, а другой - укорил его в нарушении обетов спустя некоторое время. После чего получил отповедь в виде: я ее еще там отпустил, а ты - все это время тащишь. Если не умствовать лукаво (и хотя бы это надо признать) - то действовать надо адекватно ситуации в соответствии с ценностями, которые охраняют принятые обеты. Благо сангхи выше блага отдельного человека, и, смею напомнить одну из Джатак, когда Будда Шакьямуни в перерождении купцом помаленьку извел бандюков на корабле, а не стал их уговаривать или рассуждать о "плохой карме соплеменников, плывущих на корабле". Корабль нашей (и вашей) жизни такой, каким Вы (в том числе) позволяете ему быть. Полностью разделяю позицию Дордже Дугарова. Выбирающие бездействие - попустительствуют злу и способствуют его укоренению в сознании собственных детей - ухудшают кармическую ситуацию будущих поколений - именно так и меняются Юги от Светлых к Темным.

----------


## Bob

> Будда Шакьямуни в перерождении купцом помаленьку извел бандюков на корабле, а не стал их уговаривать или рассуждать о "плохой карме соплеменников, плывущих на корабле"


В том и дело что Буддой он тогда не был.=))

----------


## Же Ка

> "Зацепило" потому что участник дисскусии неоднократно пишет подобные пассажи прикрывая эту петрушку буддизмом(за что ему были неоднократные предупреждения от модераторов кстати))). Мы ведь на будийском форуме...Есть же такая "статья" на БФ "пропаганда небуддийских учений.


 так эта... предупреждать же надо! =) а то как в теме этой же... может быть те в масках, тоже по службе заходили, проверка бдительности там... отработка антитеррористических навыков у мирного населения и прочее =)  
А на счёт мыслей, то, кстати, про маньяка ведь тоже здесь не просто так было рассказано (и ведь обратите внимание "хихикается всё ещё порой" кому-то?!) =) ведь, если не было бы ни у кого мыслей про маньяка откуда бы ему взяться тогда? И вот так вот после таких мыслей (случаев из чей то жизни) попадаешь вдруг в лифт с женщиной (которую до этого в упор не замечал)... ну и понятно, в кого ты сразу там превращаешься, причём одновременно обоим это становится понятно... так вот карма и работает =)))

----------


## Captain Nemo

2 Вов : Корнем действий всегда является мотивация - и именно она является причиной тех или иных достижений, поскольку в самой себе, как семя, содержит невызревший плод. У Будды он вызрел.

----------


## Же Ка

+ про соответсвующие (сопровождающие) условия забывать не следует. Не было бы подходящих условий никакое "семя" бы не созрело. В данном случае, был бы не Будда, а Пратьякабудда =)

----------


## Bob

> 2 Вов : Корнем действий всегда является мотивация - и именно она является причиной тех или иных достижений, поскольку в самой себе, как семя, содержит невызревший плод. У Будды он вызрел.


Не у Будды повторюсь, не был он тогда Буддой.
Будда учил:



> 129. Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
> поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
> поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.


Естественно я понимаю что это момент тонкий, защита своего отечества дома, другого человека и т.д...

----------


## Captain Nemo

2 Же Ка : Да, и это условие - невозможность самообмана.

----------


## Буль

> Вряд ли что-то может произойти без причин и условий, а уж тем более, убийство. Это действие закона кармы: Шэрон Тейт была убита на обращении натальной Лилит. Символизм Чёрной Луны в Раке очевиден: 1) убита будучи беременной, 2) в своём дом, 3) членами коммуны «Семья»...


Ну, если основательно разогнать психику то тут можно углядеть не только чёрную Луну, но и зелёных человечков, было бы желание. Кстати, она умерла не в своём доме. Но это, конечно же, мелочи по сравнению с глобальной асрологией...

----------

Bob (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> одно дело умереть достойно. к примеру самопожертвовав. другое сдохнуть от рук пьянной гопоты. у тому же да я дорожу своей жизнью. не всякий раз у меня человеческое рождение.


Хватание за жизнь бессмысленно. Если суждено умереть, то этого не избежать. А что касается достойно или нет, то кто будет оценивать?  :Wink:  




> скажи мне брат Волк, если тебе придется выбирать между убийсвом и смертью но не для себя, а для другого. что ты выберешь? тоесть угрожать будут не тебе. станеш ли ты защищать кого то?


Защищать буду, но всеми способами, кроме убийства. Убийство человека я не выберу. Так-же, как не возьму в руки оружие, ради защиты собственности, земли, идеалов и т.д.

----------

Zom (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я уже почитал. Как и про Мансона. Это была случайность для конкретно Тейт. На ее месте могли оказаться другие люди (и оказались, и оказываются). Это случайность. И никакая защита тут ни при чем.


Случайность - это когда метеорит в голову попадает. А когда два здоровых лба не могут даже попытаться защитить беременную женщину - защита тут очень даже при чём. Лично я бы приравнивал это к оставлению в опасности.




> 1. Чтобы страховаться от таких случайностей нужно вооружить всех?


Нет. Лучше контролировать незаконный оборот оружия.




> 2. Всем бросить свои дела и тренироваться?


Мужчинам пройти 100 часовые курсы самообороны - вполне достаточно.




> 3. Люди привыкшие решать вопрос силой создают более безопасное окружение?


Вне всякого сомнения. Одна только караульная служба уже многое решает.




> Они более счастливы?


Абстрактный вопрос




> У них нет искушения применить эту силу по ничтожному, но эмоционально значимому поводу?


Не надо думать что рукопашники - это истеричные барышни, котовые подраться на кулачках по любому "эмоционально значимому поводу".




> 4. Как защищаться от наводнений,


_Ты такие вопросы задаёшь, даже неудобно отвечать_ (с) Фрунзик

Превентивными методами, разумеется. В данном случае - дамбами и водоотводами.




> пожаров


Мерами противопожарной безопасности. При возникновении - комплексными методами пожаротушения.




> землетрясений


Геолого- и сейсморазведкой, сейсмоустойчивыми типами зданий




> техногенных катастроф


Соблюдением технологического процесса




> аварий


Соблюдением ПДД




> укусов ядовитых насекомых


Репеллентами




> пресмыкающихся


Резиновыми сапогами




> отравлений испорченной пищей


Отказом от поедания испорченной пищи




> падений с лестниц


Перилами




> проваливания в канализационные люки


Включением глаз или фонарика




> подскальзывания на замерзших лужах и т.п.?


Посыпанием их песком

Как видишь - если захотеть то всегда можно постараться что-то сделать  :Wink:

----------

Джигме (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Защищать буду, но всеми способами, кроме убийства. Убийство человека я не выберу. Так-же, как не возьму в руки оружие, ради защиты собственности, земли, идеалов и т.д.


То есть рядом с тобой бандюга будет будет ножом отпиливать голову беременной женщине - а ты, имея под рукой охотничье ружьё, будешь спокойно взирать на эту ситуацию? Молодец, ничего не скажешь! Идейный. Сострадательный...

----------


## Же Ка

ну здесь же так же - можно мирно и прикладом "задеть" (зачем пули то переводить на такого отморозка?! =) Зачем же убивать то? - так и осталось не понятно...

----------


## Юань Дин

Не следуйте за эмоциями и не будоражьте свой ум по поводу всякой ерунды (это я про первое сообщение темы). Жизнь такая какая она есть. И это хорошо  :Smilie: 

З.Ы.: Читать далее тему не буду (ибо мне эти проблемы не интересны), поэтому ответами на мое сообщение не распыляйтесь.

----------


## Буль

> ну здесь же так же - можно мирно и прикладом "задеть" (зачем пули то переводить на такого отморозка?! =) Зачем же убивать то? - так и осталось не понятно...


Если можно "мирно и прикладом задеть" - то хорошо. Но на этом месте далеко не всегда наступает финита, не так ли?

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Бао*, по Вашему более омраченное существо не заслуживает сострадание, чем менее омраченное?
Кстати, пользуясь случаем, спрошу Вас, как Вы относитесь к мести. Пришли враги, сожгли родную хату, надругались и убили всех родственников - мстить будете?

----------


## Юй Кан

Давным-давно, ещё классе в десятом (год, примерно, 1970-й), была ситуация.
Гуляли на 1-е мая, средь бела дня, втроём по центральному проспекту города. Вдруг из-под арки одного из домов выбегает женщина с криком "Спасите, убивают!"... За нею -- мужик.
Мой приятель, боксёр-разрядник, тут же оказывается рядом с этим мужиком и просто сбивает его с ног, после чего оборачивается к женщине...
Дальше происходит такое: дама налетает на моего знакомого с кулаками и криком "Не тронь моего мужа, что он тебе сделал!!!"
И пришлось уже втроём обуздывать эту даму. %) И было нас малость поцарапано... : ))

С тех пор десять раз подумаю, прежде чем встревать в чужую ситуацию/карму, если там фигурирует... женщина. : ) А уж если разбираются незнакомые мне мужики -- это их дела, а не мои.

А что касается сострадания, то для бодхисаттвы-минисаттвы : ) оно должно проявляться не в участии в разборках, а прежде всего -- в даянии живому существу Дхармы. И этого, по большому счёту, достаточно.

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Если можно "мирно и прикладом задеть" - то хорошо. Но на этом месте далеко не всегда наступает финита, не так ли?


 да бог их знает =) т.е. не знаю - лично не приводилось! (а то, что рассказывают... так и про маньяков такого наслушаешься, что в тот же лифт заходить УЖЕ стыдно бывает, понимаете? =) но вот убивать... разьве это уже не есть та самая финита, за которой между тобой и тем бандюком фактически уже нет "большой разницы"? (особенно в этом - таком относительном мире...) для меня так звучат слова Вольфа, с которых пошёл такой разговор... 
Задача предотвратись возможно большее кол-во страданий, причиняя при этом наименьший вред, а убийство само по себе уже не может рассматриваться как наименьший вред. Я это так понимаю.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Знаете, в продолжении темы караульной службы...
Я стороник свободного продажи оружия населению.
Я знаю что сейчас будет огромный шквал постов... мол смотри как оно там в Америке например.
Знаете, у нас тут преступность с применением оружия (вкл. автоматическое) намного выше чем в США... просто у нас об этом мало говорят, а там поскольку это редкость вызывает шок населения, поэтому становится сенсацией.

Бандиты всегда найдут оружие... потому что они бандиты, а вот мирным честным гражданам негде найти оружие защитить себя.

Мне будет спокойнее спаться (будь я просто гражданин, даже не будучи буддистом) если у меня в голове осознание того, что бандиты не нападут на мой дом, понимая что могут получить отпор в виде автоматной очереди.
Хотя несомненно мне итак хорошо спиться. Но! Все же.

Однажды, это опять рассказ из моей жизни.
Когда я учился в 10 классе, я жил в Кижинге и по сути жил самостоятельно, один в доме где когда то выросла моя мать. Семья матери всегда была состоятельной и наш двор на Советской улице составлял тогда где то около 1 га, то есть большая территория. Там много построек и все тако. Сейчас мы оттуда переехали на Школьную улицу, объединив хозяйство семьи матери и отца. Там сейчас средний брат живет, судьей трудится в Кижинге.

Так вот, однажды весной 95 года я готовился к республиканской олимпиаде... сижу мирно дома, в своем "кабинете"... читаю книги. И слышу бряцание замка калитки. А дом у нас находился прямо в центре двора и случись чего врят ли кто услышит и успеет придт на помощь... я встал у окна за шторкой, что бы в случае чего меня нельзя было увидеть если заглядывать в окно... я просто никого не ожидал, а за день до этого я видел как пара местных воришек смотрела на то как я провожал отца к автомобилю, он сел и уехал в Улан-Удэ. Мне ещё отец специально шепнул... будь осторожен, это вроде воры высматривают.

Так вот, стою за шторкой, наблюдаю... слышу шаги по двору... но к двери никто не подходит, в звонок не звонит, а идет вокруг дома. Подходит прямо к окну, залезает и заглядывает в дом. Ну вижу... точно эти воры.

Потом они пошли к задней калитке,  которая выходила в сторону речки, там глухо и никого нет. На той калитке у меня просто цепь висела, что бы местные не шастали я её замкнул, но снять относительно легко... если есть минут пять.

Тут я понимаю, ну точно решили дом обчистить... средь бела дня. А я против этих двух долго не вывезу... они физически явно были сильнее и больше, минут пять устоял бы, дальше просто устану... мне было 15, а им по 40.

Я решил пойти на хитрость, у меня был карабин отцовский, но применять его я не хотел да и опасно это. Я снял с него штык нож, заткнул его за пояс так что бы он выглядел как пистолет. Вышел из дома и пошел прямо на них... в метрах 30 я резко развернул крутку что бы было видно что я как бы достаю пистолет из за пояса. До этого момента они преспокойно стояли и даже не думали шевелиться, а тут они резко испугались и бросильсь убегать... один прыгнул через забор, а второй со всей силы прыгнул на калитку и порвав цепь выбежал на улицу и был таков.

Видите как осознавание бандитами что они могут получить реальный отпор в виде пули в лоб решает проблему, 15 летний парень справился с двумя лбами 40 летними.
Ну да я человек конечно же отчаяный и в меру авантюрист, не каждый на такое решится. Но результат на лицо, либо побеждают бандиты, либо мирные добрые граждане полные решимости дать отпор бандитам (они кстати имели топор).

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> *Бао*, по Вашему более омраченное существо не заслуживает сострадание, чем менее омраченное?


Заслуживает. Только сначала пусть прекратит головы отрезать




> Кстати, пользуясь случаем, спрошу Вас, как Вы относитесь к мести.


Плохо




> Пришли враги, сожгли родную хату, надругались и убили всех родственников - мстить будете?


Буду

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Давным-давно, ещё классе в десятом (год, примерно, 1970-й), была ситуация.
> Гуляли на 1-е мая, средь бела дня, втроём по центральному проспекту города. Вдруг из-под арки одного из домов выбегает женщина с криком "Спасите, убивают!"... За нею -- мужик.
> Мой приятель, боксёр-разрядник, тут же оказывается рядом с этим мужиком и просто сбивает его с ног, после чего оборачивается к женщине...
> Дальше происходит такое: дама налетает на моего знакомого с кулаками и криком "Не тронь моего мужа, что он тебе сделал!!!"
> И пришлось уже втроём обуздывать эту даму. %) И было нас малость поцарапано... : ))


Прямо под копирку моя ситуация. Тоже в 10-м классе. Только я ему челюсть сломал. Пришлось 2 выходных дня в КПЗ просидеть. Много думал. Сделал выводы.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Много думал. Сделал выводы.


Выводы -- это самое главное. Иначе -- грабли и грабли...
И как выглядят Ваши выводы? : )

----------


## Буль

> но вот убивать... разьве это уже не есть та самая финита, за которой между тобой и тем бандюком фактически уже нет "большой разницы"? (особенно в этом - таком относительном мире...)


Есть большая разница. Раз уж нет возможности прекратить ситуацию иным способом - то либо ты его убъёшь, сам останешься жив и женщину спасёшь - либо он убъёт тебя и женщину. И дальше пойдёт кого-нибудь убивать. Вот такая вот большая разница...

----------

Captain Nemo (17.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), Нагфа (08.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, она умерла не в своём доме


Да вроде в своём. Если можете опровергнуть, пожалуйста.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Была ещё история как я бряцал затвором когда ночью заявился какой то мужик только что откинувшийся с зоны и требовал денег и водки. Он знал маминого брата который жил в этом доме до меня, но умер когда я как раз переехал в Кижингу, поэтому я и жил один.

Я грозно прорычал что считаю до трех и стреляю и передернул затвор... уголовник убежал и даже калитку не закрыл за собой, а дело было ночью.

----------


## Буль

> Выводы -- это самое главное. Иначе -- грабли и грабли...
> И как выглядят Ваши выводы? : )


С тех пор я никогда не "втыкаюсь" в ситуацию если просьба о помощи не направлена непосредственно ко мне.

----------


## Юй Кан

> С тех пор я никогда не "втыкаюсь" в ситуацию если просьба о помощи не направлена непосредственно ко мне.


Уточнить можно, что понимается под "направлена непосредственно ко мне", если речь идёт о людях посторонних и незнакомых?

----------


## Буль

"Мужчина, помогите мне, пожалуйста!"  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Мужчина, помогите мне, пожалуйста!"


А если это подстава? : )
*Вопрос -- риторический.*
И -- сорь, но такая форма обращения может предполагаться лишь в ситуациях никак не экстремальных, в каких бывает не до этикетных вежливостей...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

судя по всему в 10 классе с участниками БФ много что случалось  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (17.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> судя по всему в 10 классе с участниками БФ много что случалось


 с нами вообще со всеми что-то случилось - для начала мы родились, и так же (тоже со всеми) ещё что-то точно случится ...  :Kiss:

----------


## Буль

> А если это подстава? : )


Тогда это уже совсем другой коленкор...




> И -- сорь, но такая форма обращения может предполагаться лишь в ситуациях никак не экстремальных, в каких бывает не до этикетных вежливостей...


Допустимо сокращение до "мужчина, помогите!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> судя по всему в 10 классе с участниками БФ много что случалось


Ну как бы -- да. : )
Только в одном случае мужику-агрессору просто досталось по сусалам, а в другом была сломата челюсть...
Разница пустячная, правда?

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Допустимо сокращение до "мужчина, помогите!"


 А если срочное "памагыте!", тогда что? - пусть там наги разбираются (или не шалят=)?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда это уже совсем другой коленкор...


Можно даже образно сказать, что это будет уже не коленкор, а простой и дешёвый дермантин... %)



> Допустимо сокращение до "мужчина, помогите!"


Бао, это всё надобно написать БОЛЬШИМИ БУКВАМИ на двух табличках, одну из каких, при выходе за пределы квартиры, вешать себе, поверх верхней одёжки, на спину, а другую -- на грудь. : )

----------


## Буль

> Но в данном случае мужчины оказались сопляками. Или продвинутыми "буддистами".


Прошу прощения за ошибку: Джей Себринг был убит нападавшими при попытке защитить Шерон. Этого я раньше не знал.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2010), Алексей Е (18.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И по ныне, в современной Монголии в худонах (на селе) парню не служившему в армии очень трудно найти девушку (жениться). Я считаю это во многом правильно, а то оглянешся кругом... развелось понимаешь геев, не мужиков. Если есть геи прошу не обижаться.

Я к чему, девушки все же любят настоящих мужчин, которые могут защитить семью, детей.

----------


## Буль

> А если срочное "памагыте!", тогда что? - пусть там наги разбираются (или не шалят=)?


Ничего. Не ко мне обращаются. И чего "помогать" - не понятно. Вот только если я вижу совершающееся правонарушение - как гражданин могу потребовать прекратить, и, в случае необходимости, принять меры к задержанию правонарушителя до прибытия представителей правопорядка. Ни или применить самооборону, если правонарушение стало происходить в отношение меня.

----------

Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Бао, если монахи будут заниматься всем перечисленным - они никогда не освободятся.
Отречение от мира это действительно отречение от мира. Если при мне кто-то будет угрожать убить другого, я не буду думать, есть ли у меня возможность спасти одного за счет другого или за счет себя. Я постараюсь вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия, но без причинения ему вреда, мягко. 
На практике, я скорее всего, могу начать действовать излишне эмоционально и далеко не в каждом случае смогу остановить гнев и раздражение, влекущие жажду убийства. И возможно, не смогу защитить жертву и может быть даже себя. Но я тем не менее буду стараться избежать прямого вреда даже под угрозой смерти или насилия. Более того, именно так я обычно и поступаю, невзирая на то, что думают или будут думать при этом окружающие. Обычно мне удается решать конфликты усмирением эмоций. Потому что я знаю, что эти эмоции - проявление страданий. Мне действительно сложно только, когда действия человека обусловлены невежеством, то есть он осознанно полагает причинение вреда средством достижения каких-то его целей и не испытывает ни малейшего сострадания и эмпатии. Мне еще следует понять возникновение  и исчезновение таких страданий. Возможно я не успею этого сделать в этой жизни, но я все равно буду считать полным поражением в Дхарме ответ насилием на насилие.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (17.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю, Леш,  все мы, знающие Бао непонаслышке понимаем, что именно у него скорее всего получится "вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия" просто сказав ему - а ну-ка прекрати, а то.... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ. Так какие новости на этот час?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Won Soeng (17.09.2010), Буль (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой БТР, а разве 90% людей не омрачено невежеством и гневом.



> Мне действительно сложно только, когда действия человека обусловлены невежеством, то есть он осознанно полагает причинение вреда средством достижения каких-то его целей и не испытывает ни малейшего сострадания и эмпатии.


С волками только по волчьи, поэтому Кулика Ригден придет во все оружии наказать "непокорных  хазар" и учинит по этому поводу шамбалинскую бойню врагам Учения.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А вот во времена Майтреи, спору нет... все будут добрыми, спокойными и любить друг друга. И даже слов таких как гнев, злоба, зависть знать не будут.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я думаю, Леш,  все мы, знающие Бао непонаслышке понимаем, что именно у него скорее всего получится "вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия" просто сказав ему - а ну-ка прекрати, а то....
> 
> ЗЫ. Так какие новости на этот час?


Однажды я узнал, что произвожу впечатление достаточно сурового мужика. Так что, возможно, мой дар убеждения нужно делить на комплекцию и решительность, конечно же.

Но дело, по-моему, все-таки в мотивации. Желать вреда другим существам, в каких бы условиях это не происходило - все таки гнев, как ни крути.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот во времена Майтреи, спору нет... все будут добрыми, спокойными и любить друг друга. И даже слов таких как гнев, злоба, зависть знать не будут.


Когда все будут добрыми, освободиться будет куда труднее. А зачем? Так и происходит в девалоке. Освободиться можно именно в уделе людей.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мне отец как то рассказывал историю (легенду), почему в нашу эпоху люди такие вот... любят сражаться, спорить, соревноваться и бороться, хотя по природе все очень добрые - то есть у них склонность к доброте, но она не может должным образом проявиться в мире и из за этого противоречия в душе, в мире много страданий.

По легенде, наша кальпа должны была быть кальпой Любви и Доброты и буддой в ней должен был быть именно Майтрея, но карма существ перевесила, Будда Шакьямуни ну очень хотел помочь чувствующим существам поэтому он пришел в раю Тушита к Майтрее и говорит... уступи мне эту кальпу, но Майтрея отказался, сказав что сейчас его очередь спуститься в наш мир. Тогда Будда Шакьямуни предложил ему спор - давай, ляжем спать и кого во время сна из пупка вырастет лотос, тот и спуститься в мир.
Поспорили и легли спать. 
Лотос разумеется вырос у Майтреи, только Будда проснулся раньше... ну и стянул лотос себе, поставил на свой пупок... . 
Когда Майтрея проснулся, ну делать нечего... пришлось уступить кальпу.
Вот так в нашей кальпе очень любят силу, соревнования, борьбу и выгадывают в основном хитрецы всякие.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно я не успею этого сделать в этой жизни, но я все равно буду считать полным поражением в Дхарме ответ насилием на насилие


.

Золотые слова Будды. Именно поэтому Его учение так трудно практиковать, и именно поэтому из всех так называемых буддистов таковыми являются очень немногие. 

У меня тоже один раз была встреча в тёмном переулке. В итоге жертвой осталась я. Но выжила, и слава богам.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Гы... моя сестра (очень хрупкая девушка), тоже практик со стажем и обладатель синего пояса Таэквондо одновременно, однажды в темном переулке так накостыляла двум мужикам, мало не покажеться. И правильно.

Нефиг нападать на беззащитных девушек. И всем девушкам на БФ желаю обладать силой накостылять бандитам, потому что такие вот бандиты и есть враги Учения, которые наносят вред Дхарме, насилуя, калеча и убивая практикующих Дхарму девушек.
Так она им преподала Дхарму и очистила от дурной кармы падения в ады в силу очень дурного деяния, нападения на девушку.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Свою дочь я отправлю в секцию Дзюдо и Таэквондо.
По опыту:
Дзюдо позволит драться успешно в партере, Таэквондо (ИТФ) сочетает как боксерскую технику, так и сильный бой ногами.
Если в У-Удэ будет настоящий мастер Айкидо, то и немного знания Айкидо ей тоже будет полезно.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, если монахи будут заниматься всем перечисленным - они никогда не освободятся.


А кто тут монах? Монах обеты даёт, от мира отрекается. Его ахимса понятна.
А я тут про мирян, которые живут мирской жизнью, но обязанность убирать самсарную каку предоставляют другим.




> Отречение от мира это действительно отречение от мира. Если при мне кто-то будет угрожать убить другого, я не буду думать, есть ли у меня возможность спасти одного за счет другого или за счет себя. Я постараюсь вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия, но без причинения ему вреда, мягко.


Ты кадры захвата "Норд-Оста" видел? Или Беслана? Наверняка же видел. Там было подходящее место для вразумительной беседы? Да и с кем ты собрался беседовать? Вот с этими?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Майя П (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я думаю, Леш,  все мы, знающие Бао непонаслышке понимаем, что именно у него скорее всего получится "вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия" просто сказав ему - а ну-ка прекрати, а то....


Спасибо за добрые слова.  :Wink:  Я обычно говорю "не зли меня лучше"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Свою дочь я отправлю в секцию Дзюдо и Таэквондо.
> По опыту:
> Дзюдо позволит драться успешно в партере, Таэквондо (ИТФ) сочетает как боксерскую технику, так и сильный бой ногами.
> Если в У-Удэ будет настоящий мастер Айкидо, то и немного знания Айкидо ей тоже будет полезно.


Отличная идея! Пусть все буддисты осваивают дзюдо, айкидо, таэквондо и карате!

----------


## Буль

> Однажды я узнал, что произвожу впечатление достаточно сурового мужика. Так что, возможно, мой дар убеждения нужно делить на комплекцию и решительность, конечно же.


Вот начнёшь вместо подзатыльника с ними речи говорить - всё впечатление о себе испортишь  :Big Grin: 




> Но дело, по-моему, все-таки в мотивации. Желать вреда другим существам, в каких бы условиях это не происходило - все таки гнев, как ни крути.


Я не желаю им вреда. Я желаю чтобы они перестали глупостями маятся. Не перестанут - придётся заставлять. "Понуждать к миру". Новая фразочка.  :Cool:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

Я очень извиняюсь, что прерываю стройную беседу , но тут вот:

"МВД Тувы опровергло сообщения средств массовой информации о нападении на прихожан буддистского храма Устуу-Хурээ в городе Чадан, которое вечером 15 сентября совершили вооруженные сотрудники силовых структур. Как сообщил сотрудник пресс-службы МВД по РТ Сайгын Бюрбюр корреспонденту «ФедералПресс» сегодня, 16 сентября, милиция провела за территорией храма спецоперацию по разгону сходки из 40 бывших заключенных, периодически собирающихся около Устуу-Хурээ для употребления алкоголя и наркотиков.

«В отделение милиции поступил звонок от гражданина, который заявил, что в очередной раз бывшие заключенные собираются на сходку, – сообщил Сайгын Бюрбюр. – Неоднократно милиция сталкивалась с подобными сходками, где употребляют алкоголь и наркотики и непонятно чем это может обернуться, милиция, конечно, на звонок отреагировала. Сотрудники МВД провели спецоперацию с силовой поддержкой. Ведь понятно, что если приедут разгонять 40 человек два милиционера – это несерьезно. Но никакого богослужения участники сходки не проводили, а правоохранительные структуры на территорию храма даже и не заходили».
http://www.fedpress.ru/federal/polit...id_200008.html



Как сообщил «ФедералПресс» сотрудник пресс-службы тувинского МВД, в результате проверки документов и профилактической беседы с участниками сходки было составлено несколько административных протоколов о мелком хулиганстве, а у двух человек при обыске были найдены наркотики.

«То, что мы сейчас читаем в СМИ о произошедшем, – очень преувеличено», – заявил Сайгын Бюрбюр».

----------

Буль (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Кстати, про отречение монахов...
Что то не сильно они хотели шибко часто отрекаясь получать по своим святым рожам (упс простите),
ЧТО СОЗДАЛИ КУНГФУ ШАОЛИНЬ

----------


## Майя П

> Лотос разумеется вырос у Майтреи, только Будда проснулся раньше... ну и стянул лотос себе, поставил на свой пупок... .


А что Будды тоже эээ... воруют?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Отличная идея! Пусть все буддисты осваивают дзюдо, айкидо, таэквондо и карате!


вполне такие около буддийские виды спорта. (ну под влиянием буддизма имею ввиду зародившиеся)

----------


## Саша П.

"МВД РЕСПУБЛИКИ ТУВА ОБЪЯСНИЛО РЕЙД В БУДДИЙСКОМ ХРАМЕ
17.09.2010   15:09

МВД Республики Тува выступило с официальным разъяснением по факту недавнего вторжения людей в масках в буддийский храм Устуу-Хурээ во время молитвы.

"15 сентября 2010 года в 15 часов 30 минут в дежурную часть ОВД по Дзун-Хемчикскому району поступил звонок от неизвестного мужчины, возможно, от одного из прихожан, о том, что на территории храма проводится сбор лиц, ранее привлекавшихся к уголовной ответственности. Для проверки данного сообщения был осуществлен выезд следственно-оперативной группы отдела внутренних дел по Дзун-Хемчикскому району", - сообщает пресс-служба республиканского МВД.

В результате проверки поступившего сообщения в милицию было доставлено 42 гражданина для установления личности. В отношении пятерых составлен протокол об административном правонарушении по ст.20.1. Кодекса об административных правонарушениях РФ (мелкое хулиганство). У одного из граждан изъято вещество с характерным запахом дикорастущей конопли, решается вопрос о возбуждении уголовного дела в отношении него.

При доставке в дежурную часть ОВД все граждане были записаны в книгу доставленных и после разбирательств отпущены, сообщает "Седмица".

О произошедшем руководство МВД по республике "незамедлительно уведомило" главу буддистов Тувы.

Как сообщалось, люди, ворвавшиеся в храм во время службы, имели при себе автоматическое оружие. По словам настоятеля храма, с криками они заставили всех людей лечь на пол, в том числе и монахов. Схватив несколько человек из числа прихожан, люди в масках увезли их в неизвестном направлении, сообщил настоятель. "
http://www.regions.ru/news/2313557/

----------

Буль (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Бао оч правильно отметил - в точку.
Принуждение к миру.

Очень точно!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А что Будды тоже эээ... воруют?


это легенда, ну типо сказка

----------

Буль (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

"В Туве на территории храма задержали 42 мужчин

В Туве на территории храма Устуу-Хурээ по анонимному доносу милиционеры задержали 42 мужчин, сообщили в пресс-службе МВД республики 16 сентября.

Накануне в 15 часов 30 минут в дежурную часть ОВД по Дзун-Хемчинскому району позвонил неизвестный и сообщил, что на территории храма Устуу-Хурээ проводится сбор лиц, ранее привлекавшихся к уголовной ответственности. На место выехала следственно-оперативная группа отдела внутренних дел по Дзун-Хемчикскому району.

В результате в милицию для установления личности доставили 42 человек. В отношении пятерых из них составлен протокол об административном правонарушении по ст.20.1 кодекса об административных правонарушениях РФ (мелкое хулиганство). Еще у одного из задержанных изъяли вещество с характерным запахом дикорастущей конопли, по данному факту решается вопрос о возбуждении уголовного дела. Всех задержанных записали в книгу доставленных и после разбирательств отпустили. О происшествии руководство МВД по Туве незамедлительно уведомило Камбы-Ламу, главу буддистов республики."
http://newslab.ru/news/334925

----------

Буль (17.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> это легенда, ну типо сказка


 странная сказка.... как то непоследовательно. Даже с т.зр. обетов мирянина.. а маленькая неточность не тянет - большие неточности?

----------


## Майя П

> "В Туве на территории храма задержали 42 мужчин
> 
> В Туве на территории храма Устуу-Хурээ по анонимному доносу милиционеры задержали 42 мужчин, сообщили в пресс-службе МВД республики 16 сентября.
> 
> Накануне в 15 часов 30 минут в дежурную часть ОВД по Дзун-Хемчинскому району позвонил неизвестный и сообщил, что на территории храма Устуу-Хурээ проводится сбор лиц, ранее привлекавшихся к уголовной ответственности. На место выехала следственно-оперативная группа отдела внутренних дел по Дзун-Хемчикскому району.
> 
> В результате в милицию для установления личности доставили 42 человек. В отношении пятерых из них составлен протокол об административном правонарушении по ст.20.1 кодекса об административных правонарушениях РФ (мелкое хулиганство). Еще у одного из задержанных изъяли вещество с характерным запахом дикорастущей конопли, по данному факту решается вопрос о возбуждении уголовного дела. Всех задержанных записали в книгу доставленных и после разбирательств отпустили. О происшествии руководство МВД по Туве незамедлительно уведомило Камбы-Ламу, главу буддистов республики."
> http://newslab.ru/news/334925


ИМХО конечно, но как то политикой попахивает... лучше не трогать эту тему
скользкая как и все что связано с нашли-не нашли, подбросили и прочее...
в общем карма такая была у монахов... дыма без огня не бывает

----------


## Же Ка

> ... никакого богослужения участники сходки не проводили... http://www.fedpress.ru/federal/polit...id_200008.html


 вот эту фразу тоже надо будет запомнить... как чётко всё сформулировано то прям...

----------


## Леонид Ш

Сообщение от WOLF:  



> Пришли враги, сожгли родную хату, надругались и убили всех родственников - мстить будете?





> Буду


Это очень плохо и противоречит Дхарме. Хоть я был уверен, что Вы так ответите, но все же искренне надеюсь, что со временем Вы измените точку зрения, ну и естественно никогда не окажетесь в такой ситуации на самом деле.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2010), Буль (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), Нико (17.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, про отречение монахов...
> Что то не сильно они хотели шибко часто отрекаясь получать по своим святым рожам (упс простите),
> ЧТО СОЗДАЛИ КУНГФУ ШАОЛИНЬ


Сорь, насколько знам, это всё легенды, не имеющие никакого отношения к реалу. Ибо б/и (совр. ушу) и методы самых разных гун-фу существовали и практиковались в Др. Китае задолго до Пути-дамо...
А в Индии были и существуют до сего дня свои б/и.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), Нико (17.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> в старые времена был у некоторых тибетцев способ отпугнуть всяких врагов: одевали рваное, мазались фекалиями иногда целым монастырем...., их точно никто в плен не брал... 
> может как средство современной защиты порекомендовать кому-нить..., "несопротивление злу  насилием"


Представилось, как в этом бы случае выглядели сообщения:

«В 16 часов, во время ежедневной молитвы, в главный храм Усту-Хурээ неожиданно и без всякого предупреждения ворвались вооруженные люди. С криками они заставили всех людей лечь на пол.
Навстречу им вышли вымазанные в дерьме монахи.... Хлопая в ладоши по древнему тибетскому обычаю."

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Представилось, как в этом бы случае выглядели сообщения:
> 
> «В 16 часов, во время ежедневной молитвы, в главный храм Усту-Хурээ неожиданно и без всякого предупреждения ворвались вооруженные люди. С криками они заставили всех людей лечь на пол.
> Навстречу им вышли вымазанные в дерьме монахи...."


так вооруженные люди и не врывались бы в такой храм... :Big Grin: , аромат наверное непередаваемый.....
История, история ничего не сделаешь..., хотя есть волшебники...

----------


## Neroli

> так вооруженные люди и не врывались бы в такой храм..., аромат наверное непередаваемый.....
> История, история ничего не сделаешь..., хотя есть волшебники...


Понятно теперь откуда у вооруженных людей пошла традиция носить маски.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Алексей Е (18.09.2010), Майя П (17.09.2010), Саша П. (17.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Меня уже в который раз умиляет в БФ демагогическая манера легко переходить/съезжать с конкретного буддийского вопроса "Как вести себя в конкретной конфликтной ситуации, следуя базовому неисчерпаемому обету бодхисаттвы?" на встречное абстрактное "*И куда ты/вы со своей ахимсой и миролюбием против всех экстремистов мира?*"...

По мне, крылатое "Сила есть -- ума не надо" в уме буддиста должно быть преобразовано в очевидное "*Чем больше твоя сила, тем усерднее ты должен развивать сострадание, терпение и мудрость*".

Иначе "на выходе" получается не буддизм, а мачизм в буддийской обёртке.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Меня уже в который раз умиляет в БФ демагогическая манера легко переходить/съезжать с конкретного буддийского вопроса "Как вести себя в конкретной конфликтной ситуации, следуя базовому неисчерпаемому обету бодхисаттвы?" на встречное абстрактное "*И куда ты/вы со своей ахимсой и миролюбием против всех экстремистов мира?*"...
> 
> По мне, крылатое "Сила есть -- ума не надо" в уме буддиста должно быть преобразовано в очевидное "*Чем больше твоя сила, тем усерднее ты должен развивать сострадание, терпение и мудрость*".
> 
> Иначе "на выходе" получается не буддизм, а мачизм в буддийской обёртке.



Совершенно согласна. Сегодня сидела в ресторане в Маклеоде, и там на стене видел плакат, с мыслями Е.С. Далай-ламы. Примерно такие слова были: "Мой принцип ненасилия кажется смешным уже всем политикам этого мира... Мне дали Нобелевскую премию мира... Но зачем мне она? Лучше бы все существа не страдали"...

Я не знаю, как это объяснить повнятнее, но, если вы буддист и практикуете лоджонг и тонглен,  будьте подобны Будде. А то: я буддист с обетами бодхисаттвы, но при случае отомщу за свою семью и т.п. Какая-то несуразица получается. Дал обеты бодхисаттвы -- будт любезен их хранить. Либо не давай.. Это не идентично даянию 100 рублей в магазине за водку и хвост селедки.

----------

Echo (17.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Кстати, про отречение монахов...
> Что то не сильно они хотели шибко часто отрекаясь получать по своим святым рожам (упс простите),
> ЧТО СОЗДАЛИ КУНГФУ ШАОЛИНЬ


В Шаолине были монахи у-сэны, которые больше занимались ушу и меньше дхармой, и просто монахи (которых больше), которые занимались только дхармой без ушу.

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В Монголии (Бурятии и т.п.) в монастырях существовала оч закрытая школа единоборства "Банди Зод"... (дословно - драка послушников). В Бурятии она угасла, а вот монголы её вроде и возродить пытаются, насколько я знаю это что то вроде Айкидо.

----------

Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я очень рад что вы мои друзья такие все добрые... и дай вам Будда что бы вам не встречались всякие недоброжелатели.
Да, бесспорно ЕС Далай-Лама очень даже прав в своем сострадании.
Но! 
Ну ептыть, почему вы забываете что В САМСАРЕ ЖИВЕТЕ и что САМСАРА НЕ СТАНЕТ ДЕВАЧЕНОМ!

Я вообще не понимаю и не принимаю такую позицию... мол если нападут на мою семью я за неё не встану. Это ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ ДХАРМЕ и такая НАИТУПЕЙШАЯ ПОЗИЦИЯ - САМЫЙ ПРЯМОЙ ПУТЬ В САМЫЙ ГЛУБОКИЙ АДДДДДДД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Меня вообще такая тупая позиция бесит и выводит из себя, я реально таким людям хочу по голове настучать, за такой тупизм. Извините меня пожалуйста.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Витаете в облаках
либо вы мазохисты

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Обет бодхистаттвы вовсе не означает, быть извините овощем без эмоций все время мило улыбающимся, даже если его режут либо других... например детей.

Быть бодхистаттвой, это и то, что в такой ситуации встать и отдубасить убийцу, что бы мало не показалось. Это правильный путь бодхисаттвы. а то что вы вкладываете в понятие бодхистаттвы и его обетов полная чушь противоречащая Дхарме Будды.

Как говорит Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче... по аналогии к вопросу - экология, это не только цветочки выращивать.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (18.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И говорить о лоджонге и тонглене в данной ситуации, просто нафиг тупо, извините меня пожалуйста... идите и объясните это шахидам и прочим террористам.
Да да, они вас весьма поймут... зарежут как баранов.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Не знаю... Когда у Нагарджуны попросили голову он рассказал ка ее отрезать и никого не дубасил  :Smilie: .

Я не к тому что все должны и могут так поступать, но таков идеал.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Опять вспоминается история про купцов и рецидивиста на корабле, которую поведал Будда, к которому вы увещиваете.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну хорошо... отдайте мне свою голову, или идите и прыгнете с 10 этажа... пожалуйста.
Я очень прошу вас, сделайте это.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Мне слабо  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А лучше того, если вам так нравится что бы вас мучали и убивали... давайте я вас познакомлю с исламскими террористами, братьями Саида. Я их очень хорошо знаю лично, братьев его которые вместе с ним делали хадж в Мекку. Мне кажеться им очень понравится ваша позиция, они итак считают основную массу буддистов мягкотелыми лошками, баранами неверными которых убивать одно удовольствие, которые даже сопротивляться не станут

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Мне слабо


Я ценю когда человек отвечает за свои слова, а раз вам слабо, то и говорить нечего. Не надо приводить примеры которым не можете следовать.
Я говорю что могу встать и морду набить... я это могу. И за свои слова отвечаю, никогда не привожу примеры за которые не смогу ответить. Потому что я осознаю ситуацию, слова которые произношу, поступки которые совершаю.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

На самом деле Нагарджуна был Арья Бодхисаттвой. Мне хочется верить, что я прилагаю усилия, чтобы приблизиться к этому уровню. Но пока я обычный человек, если я отдам кому-нибудь тело - это не принесет пользы ни мне ни другим.

Надеюсь, что однажды я смогу подражать, таким великим существам.

В том посте я хотел показать мои идеалы.
Вы уж простите меня, я не хотел Вас сердить.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Dorje Dugarov, это все поцанство, и к Дхарме не имеет никакого отношения.
Будда учил как избавиться от страданий, и как помочь в этом другим.

----------

Bob (17.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010), Юй Кан (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой Волк... ваша позиция тоже пацанство и также далека от Дхармы. Я вам об одном, вы мне о другом.

Ведь речь о чем, если кто то наносит рядом вред чувствующему существу, например убивает ребенка... я как бодхистаттва (да просто как нормальный человек) должен встать и врезать этому убийце. И так надо поступать всегда.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И откуда столько пацифистов набралось... вы часом друзья мои религией не ошиблись. Вам вроде в Свидетели Иеговы надо было.

----------


## Шаман

Дорже, предлагаю вам свою голову.
Сможете отрезать сами - ваша правда.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ведь речь о чем, если кто то наносит рядом вред чувствующему существу, например убивает ребенка... я как бодхистаттва (да просто как нормальный человек) должен встать и врезать этому убийце. И так надо поступать всегда.


Я разве призываю не оказывать помощи нуждающимся?
Тут вопрос, как далеко Вы готовы зайти, что-бы остановить убийцу, ну и про месть еще. Если убиваете человека, за то, что он пытается кого-то убить, или тем паче убиваете его из мести, то в гневе разве не становитесь точно таким же как он?




> .. вы часом друзья мои религией не ошиблись.


Переадресую этот вопрос Вам. Может с тенгрианством или культом Одина перепутали?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.09.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Дорже, предлагаю вам свою голову.
> Сможете отрезать сами - ваша правда.


Буду в Москве, обсудим вопрос... серьезно.  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

да вполне
только безо всякой бесовщины, пожалста

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010)

----------


## Captain Nemo

Ув. WOLF, Вы путаете адекватный ответ и действия из мести. Более того, Вы придаете адекватному ответу эмоциональную окраску Ваших представлений, не имеющих отношения к тому, о чем пишет Дордже. Связано это с тем, что Вы, видимо, не были в ситуациях, требующих таких решений, и не сталкивались с последствиями этого ЛИЧНО.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я разве призываю не оказывать помощи нуждающимся?
> Тут вопрос, как далеко Вы готовы зайти, что-бы остановить убийцу, ну и про месть еще.


Если я был бы таким кровожадным, то я наверное в той ситуации (когда хотел спугнуть воров) все же взял бы карабин, а не штык нож от него, тем более явно шел на риск.




> Переадресую этот вопрос Вам. Может с тенгрианством или культом Одина перепутали?


Я предпочитаю гневных идамов, вроде Ямантаки.
А местный буддизм давно поглотил (асимилировал) локальные культы тенгриев войны... которые я также "исповедую". Жамсаран, бог войны - сие есть Ольхонэ тенгери и т.д. локальные культы.

----------


## Aion

> "Зацепило" потому что участник дисскусии неоднократно пишет подобные пассажи прикрывая эту петрушку буддизмом(за что ему были неоднократные предупреждения от модераторов кстати))). Мы ведь на будийском форуме...Есть же такая "статья" на БФ "пропаганда небуддийских учений.


Видите ли, уважаемый, для некоторых представителей тибетского буддизма  астрология - это нормально, так что, пожалуйста, не клевещите.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ув. WOLF, Вы путаете адекватный ответ и действия из мести.


Нет не путаю, я отдельно написал об убийстве при превышении допустимой обороны, и отдельно о мести.




> Более того, Вы придаете адекватному ответу эмоциональную окраску Ваших представлений, не имеющих отношения к тому, о чем пишет Дордже.


Данный мой вопрос: "Если убиваете человека, за то, что он пытается кого-то убить, или тем паче убиваете его из мести, то в гневе разве не становитесь точно таким же как он?" был скорее риторическим, а не к Дорже Дугарову лично.




> Связано это с тем, что Вы, видимо, не были в ситуациях, требующих таких решений, и не сталкивались с последствиями этого ЛИЧНО.


Угадывать с чем это связано, запрещено правилами форума.

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

судя по всему... тема близка многим

кстати, я никого не призываю убивать  :Smilie: 

Я прошу просто всегда осознавать ситуацию.

Это же и означает, что в конкретной ситуации человек не превысит норм необходимой самообороны или не впадет например в состояние афекта. Ну и по необходимости если требует ситуация... набъет морду грабителю, убийце, насильнику и прочим асоциальным элементам.

----------

Алексей Е (18.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Я вообще не понимаю и не принимаю такую позицию... мол если нападут на мою семью я за неё не встану. Это ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ ДХАРМЕ


Так может вам (вполне обоснованно согласно вашей т.з. на этот вопрос) мстят. Ну или защищают от вашей семьи пресловутую беременную женщину(ага она сама попросила и грит вот кажись они меня обижали). Тогда что? Не будете защищать?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Иногда кстати и убийство оправдывают, если не было иной возможности остановить нападающего.
Если например это были террористы, шахиды, окупанты или маньяк... в такой ситуации и глазом не моргнув убил бы противника.

Вот вам ещё пример из Улан-Удэнской жизни. 
В 2000 году один мужик по соседству убил и съел свою сожительницу, мало того... позвал соседей и предложил им выпить и накормил их человечиной. Те конечно горазды на халяву выпить и поесть... поели называется.

Минувшей весной этого маньяка выпустили из психушки (он, когда его взяли, сразу закосил под психа)... видел как он рано утром пришел к своему старому дому, я как раз на работу шел. Вот от кого за версту чувствуется ненависть ко всему.. собаки завыли уличные и разбежались при виде его.

Мне сдается, не все факты его биографии стали известны милиции... потому что несколько убийств в том же 2000 году в нашем районе так и остались не раскрытыми, а почерк явно маньяка - как вам изнасилованная и приколоченная девушка к сосне в лесу зимой с отрезаными пятками? А? 
Одно, приписать их ему не смогли... .
А тогда же, мы часто видели человека притаившегося за мусоркой ночью... там как раз развилка на дороге к нашему дому и в лес, где все происходило... от этой развилки к его дому 20 метров. Его независимо за мусоркой видели и я, и сестра и братишка.
Гнетет меня, что это был он.

Слава Бурхану, он здесь не живет более, а приходил он откинувшись поглазеть на свой дом... там щас ничего не подозревающие люди живут... что в этом доме убили и съели человека... варили череп в кастрюле. Ганибал Лектор рядом не стоял - и это то в родном Улан-Удэ.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Так может вам (вполне обоснованно согласно вашей т.з. на этот вопрос) мстят. Ну или защищают от вашей семьи пресловутую беременную женщину(ага она сама попросила и грит вот кажись они меня обижали). Тогда что? Не будете защищать?


Мы сами ни на кого не нападаем, зачем нам это.
А о какой беременой женщине речь?

----------


## Neroli

В "обыкновенном чуде" было такое, напомнили:  


> Когда при нем душили его родную жену, любимую, он стоял возле и уговаривал: потерпи, может, обойдется! Хороший мальчик!


Так может он бодхисаттва был?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я очень рад что вы мои друзья такие все добрые... и дай вам Будда что бы вам не встречались всякие недоброжелатели.
> Да, бесспорно ЕС Далай-Лама очень даже прав в своем сострадании.
> Но! 
> Ну ептыть, почему вы забываете что В САМСАРЕ ЖИВЕТЕ и что САМСАРА НЕ СТАНЕТ ДЕВАЧЕНОМ!
> 
> Я вообще не понимаю и не принимаю такую позицию... мол если нападут на мою семью я за неё не встану. Это ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ ДХАРМЕ и такая НАИТУПЕЙШАЯ ПОЗИЦИЯ - САМЫЙ ПРЯМОЙ ПУТЬ В САМЫЙ ГЛУБОКИЙ АДДДДДДД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Меня вообще такая тупая позиция бесит и выводит из себя, я реально таким людям хочу по голове настучать, за такой тупизм. Извините меня пожалуйста.


1. Касательно сансары, упрощённо: "Даже живя в дерьме, *ты должен делать всё, чтоб не стать дерьмом*". А это означает -- *учиться всемерно контролировать три яда, добиваясь их полного исчезновения*.

2. *Никто здесь не заявлял, будто он не будет никак защищать своих близких в ситуации, угрожающей их жизни.* Ни-кто. Так откуда взялась это предъява?

3. О явной демагогичности апелляции к мировому терроризму уже писал. *Демагогия это и есть.* По одной простой причине: борьба с террористами/экстремистами -- задача спецслужб, спецподразделений и силовых структур. А не буддистов, щеголяющих в БФ, чуть что, этим "козырным" аргументом.

4. Для меня извинить человека, вышедшего из себя, -- легко. А вот извинит ли карма *буддиста, если он рискнёт в реале настучать другому только за то, что тот призывает к миролюбию и обузданию своего гнева?*

Вообще дурдом какой-то. По мне -- без разницы, чего буддист там себе практикует, если он не способен сдерживать гнев даже в форуме, хотя, прежде чем ответить, *у него есть прекрасная возможность подумать и остыть*...
А вот за сказку о краже лотоса -- это просто в ицык с гвоздями. %)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> А то: я буддист с обетами бодхисаттвы, но при случае отомщу за свою семью и т.п. Какая-то несуразица получается. Дал обеты бодхисаттвы -- будт любезен их хранить. Либо не давай.. Это не идентично даянию 100 рублей в магазине за водку и хвост селедки.


Если это "камень в мой огород" - то я обетов бодхисаттвы не давал. Я - простой мирянин. Так что семьи моей попрошу не касаться, будет чревато. _Это так, есичо..._

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010)

----------


## Kit

_"Есть люди, укрощающие ударами,
Некоторые укрощают бодилами,  другие - бичами
Но один не имеет ни прута, ни оружия,
И я укрощен именно таким"._ 

(Маджджхима никая, 86)

----------

Joy (18.09.2010), Алексей Е (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я разве призываю не оказывать помощи нуждающимся?
> Тут вопрос, как далеко Вы готовы зайти, что-бы остановить убийцу, ну и про месть еще. Если убиваете человека, за то, что он пытается кого-то убить, или тем паче убиваете его из мести, то в гневе разве не становитесь точно таким же как он?


Ну всё, поехали.. сейчас ветеранов ВОВ приравняем к эсэсовцам...  :Mad:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (18.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Ну всё, поехали.. сейчас ветеранов ВОВ приравняем к эсэсовцам...


Всё же, _ветераны_ - это абстрактно. Как и _эсэсовцы_... Это люди, разные люди и я даже одного человека не смогла бы к кому-нибудь или чему-нибудь _приравнять_. Для этого надо действительно обладать всеведением.

----------


## Джигме

> "Выигравшему" (убийце), к сожалению для него, после окончания жизни, очень не скоро представится еще один шанс сыграть в эту игру на тех же условиях.


Ну это вы не говорите. Были примеры и другие: Ангулимала, Миларепа, царь Ашока.

----------


## Шавырин

А давайте соберёмся всем БФ и подерёмся :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (18.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> А давайте соберёмся всем БФ и подерёмся


Зачем?

----------


## Шавырин

> Зачем?


Просто так  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> В том и дело что Буддой он тогда не был.=))


В том то и дело что Буддой он потом стал :Smilie:   И еще спас от рождения в аду того убийцу.

----------

Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

Уж в который раз мусолится тема. А Будда-то на сии дилеммы отвечал более чем однозначно. Напомнить не помешает:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=32

----------

Aion (18.09.2010), Bob (18.09.2010), Raudex (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Отречение от мира это действительно отречение от мира. Если при мне кто-то будет угрожать убить другого, я не буду думать, есть ли у меня возможность спасти одного за счет другого или за счет себя. Я постараюсь вразумить агрессивно настроенного человека, остановить его действия, но без причинения ему вреда, мягко.




Нда, мне будет страшно если мы с вами вместе подвергнемся нападению убийц или грабителей. Заступлюсь за вас,  потом будете учить меня что я не правильно поступил, не по буддийски. И что насилие не прекращается насилием и все в таком духе. А вот если мне нужна будет ваша помощь, то вы мне не поможете аргументируя это тем что насилием насилие не остановить. И будете стоять в сторонке, а на мои вопросы почему вы мне не помогли скажете что это моя карма такая была. 
Короче в любом случае все в дерьме, а вы весь в белом  :Frown:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> А что Будды тоже эээ... воруют?


Исключительно на благо ВСЖ :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## Тарасова

> Ты кадры захвата "Норд-Оста" видел? Или Беслана? Наверняка же видел. Там было подходящее место для вразумительной беседы? Да и с кем ты собрался беседовать? Вот с этими?


Так случайно ли оказались там все эти люди? (может они зверюшек терзали в детстве) Может они тоже и песок прихватили, чтобы на дороге не подскользнуться, и резиновые сапоги одели, потому что змеи или холодно...а тут раз, и террористы! Может им просто не стоило в этот день никуда выходить? И почему им не удалось все предусмотреть? Или хотя бы пистолетик из дому прихватить?
Может женщине, которой голову режут сама детишек дома мучает, на цепь сажает или еще чего. А вы ее сразу спасать. И почему именно вы окажитесь в ситуации, когда перед вами будет стоять этот выбор?
Почему вы стали бы мстить только за родных, а не за всех униженных и оскорбленных? В чем причина такого выбора? Что порождает ту реальность, в которой вы могли бы оказаться? А вдруг вы убъете маньяка и сразу лишите его шанса на осознание своей подлости, и не будет у Раскольникова шанса улучшить карму! :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Не знаю... Когда у Нагарджуны попросили голову он рассказал ка ее отрезать и никого не дубасил .
> 
> Я не к тому что все должны и могут так поступать, но таков идеал.


Во первых Нагарджуна был Арьей, и ему что режь ему голову что не режь, все равно было. Он без пяти минут Будда в отличие от вас, и не испытывает страданий. Во вторых в тот момент он пошел на такой шаг потому что так (своей жертвой) можно было избежать войну  и больших жертв.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А лучше того, если вам так нравится что бы вас мучали и убивали... давайте я вас познакомлю с исламскими террористами, братьями Саида. Я их очень хорошо знаю лично, братьев его которые вместе с ним делали хадж в Мекку. Мне кажеться им очень понравится ваша позиция, они итак считают основную массу буддистов мягкотелыми лошками, баранами неверными которых убивать одно удовольствие, которые даже сопротивляться не станут


Что-бы в такие ситуации не попасть надо избегать неблагих друзей ,в Таиланде,в южных районах граничащих с Малазией произошло убийство двух монахов просящих подаяние -мусульманином .После этого монахов стали  охранять полицейские во время собирания милостыни,но не миряне ,ни тем  более монахи никаких агрессивных реакций не проявляли к мусульманской части населения.На защите мирян и монахов есть королевская полиция  и армия,которая знает ,что только они смогут защитить монахов и мирян,так как военные прекрасно знают -буддийской части населения никогда  не возьмет  в  руки  оружие.Я тоже хотел купить огнестрельное оружие, даже  начал собирать справки и и.т.д ,но когда в  доме  есть оружие -оно когда  нибудь может выстрелить,сейчас есть много возможностей защитить себя: например я  установил кнопку тревожной сигнализации и надобность в  оружии отпадает само собой.

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> сейчас есть много возможностей защитить себя: например я  установил кнопку тревожной сигнализации и надобность в  оружии отпадает само собой.


Про что я и говорил. Отличная хитросплетённая позиция: нажал на кнопочку - и переложил проблему спасения мягкой попы на других. А сам - весь в белом и пушистом. "На чужом горбу в рай въехать" - так это, кажется, в русском языке характеризуется. Или "жар чужими руками загребать" - если по-европейски...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Про что я и говорил. Отличная хитросплетённая позиция: нажал на кнопочку - и переложил проблему спасения мягкой попы на других. А сам - весь в белом и пушистом. "На чужом горбу в рай въехать" - так это, кажется, в русском языке характеризуется. Или "жар чужими руками загребать" - если по-европейски...


СПАРТААААА!!! (с)

----------


## Буль

> Может женщине, которой голову режут сама детишек дома мучает, на цепь сажает или еще чего. А вы ее сразу спасать. И почему именно вы окажитесь в ситуации, когда перед вами будет стоять этот выбор?
> Почему вы стали бы мстить только за родных, а не за всех униженных и оскорбленных? В чем причина такого выбора? Что порождает ту реальность, в которой вы могли бы оказаться? А вдруг вы убъете маньяка и сразу лишите его шанса на осознание своей подлости, и не будет у Раскольникова шанса улучшить карму!


Уважаемая г-жа Тарасова! Обязуюсь при случае оставить без моей помощи в руках маньяка Вашу дочь (паче она у Вас есть или будет), чтобы у Вас был "шанс на осознание" и поиск настоящих ответов на эти Ваши вопросы. 

Желаю удачи.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

На сим, тема думаю исчерпала себя.
Всем желаю не попадать в описанные в этот треде разные жизненные ситуации.

Да хранят Вас Гуру Ринпоче и Дхармапалы!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

.
у человека уровень обычной сиддхи проявляется в отсутствии опасных ситуаций... а если их нет, то и возникают всякие гоп-стоп... :Cry:

----------

Bagira (18.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А лучше того, если вам так нравится что бы вас мучали и убивали... давайте я вас познакомлю с исламскими террористами, братьями Саида. Я их очень хорошо знаю лично, братьев его которые вместе с ним делали хадж в Мекку. Мне кажеться им очень понравится ваша позиция, они итак считают основную массу буддистов мягкотелыми лошками, баранами неверными которых убивать одно удовольствие, которые даже сопротивляться не станут


Друзья мои если бы вы знали до какой степени Dorje Dugarov прав!   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:   :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
но ничего!!! думаю все не так плохо! когда вас не приведи Будда начнут резать (а судя по вашим постам вы почти арья бодхисатвы) вы страданий испытывать не будете! когда ваших близких будут убивать смеяь вам в лицо вы останетесь бесстрастным. Я уверен в этом.
но что поделать не все тут такие как вы! Dorje Dugarov не такой,Бао не такой, надеюсь я тоже.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На сим, тема думаю исчерпала себя.
> Всем желаю не попадать в описанные в этот треде разные жизненные ситуации.
> 
> Да хранят Вас Гуру Ринпоче и Дхармапалы!


Классный переход от демагогии класса "мочить -- и никаких гвоздей!" к пафосу.

Можно подумать, что все, кроме Dorje, желают другим попадать в описанные тут ситуации... %)

С другой стороны -- да хранит всех, включая Dorje, Бао и Чунн Генна, *ваш чистый ум* от несообразных действий в ситуациях с террористами, экстремистами и представителями силовых структур, в каких вы, упаси от этого всего, почти наверняка, невзирая на мачизм и крутую воинственность, не только окажетесь бессильны, но и можете стать вторичной причиной (_пратьяя_) эскалации насилия не только в отношении вас лично.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

даже крыса зажатая в угол кидается на кота. что говорить о нас грешных. я себя крутым рембо и терминатором не считаю. но бараном быть на бойне тож не в радость. да, не спорю во многом вы правы.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> даже крыса зажатая в угол кидается на кота. что говорить о нас грешных. я себя крутым рембо и терминатором не считаю. но бараном быть на бойне тож не в радость. да, не спорю во многом вы правы.


Ну сколько можно мыслить крайностями?
Ведь между загнанной в угол крысой и покорным бараном есть неисчислимое множество промежуточных вариантов, среди которых есть и *серединный*, опирающийся не на внешних защитников или "бесстрашие" загнанного в угол существа, а на _праджня-парамиту_...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про что я и говорил. Отличная хитросплетённая позиция: нажал на кнопочку - и переложил проблему спасения мягкой попы на других. А сам - весь в белом и пушистом. "На чужом горбу в рай въехать" - так это, кажется, в русском языке характеризуется. Или "жар чужими руками загребать" - если по-европейски...


Полагаю, что каждый должен заниматься своим делом, доверяя остальное специалистам.
Потому при любом раскладе не рассчитывал и не буду рассчитывать на Бао, Дордже или кого ещё из воинственных буддистов, даже если кто их них кажется в пределах реальной досягаемости. Они, упаси, только дров наломают, не умея контролировать свой ум и, соответственно, свою силу... %)

Ну, а о прозрачно и грамматически выверенном тут презрении к людям миролюбивым -- не буду... Хотя мне оно крайне несимпатично.

----------

Won Soeng (20.09.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Сила фантазии

----------


## Neroli

Вот я когда думаю на эту тему, мне только одно в голову приходит, что окружающие меня люди не виноваты, что я буддистка, поэтому придется себя заставить и надавать маньяку тумаков.  :Smilie:  
Можно, кстати, маньяку себя предложить вместо жертвы - пусть офигеет. Вообщем что-то делать надо, созерцать чужие проблемы - свинство. Свои - сколько угодно.
Разве что когда монахинь бьют можно мимо пройти. А про мирян Будда не говорил.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Разве что когда монахинь бьют можно мимо пройти. А про мирян Будда не говорил.


Надо уметь улавливать смысл, а не буквы.

Вообще всё достаточно просто. Никто не говорит что ни в коем случае ни один буддист никогда ни за кого не будет заступаться в плане физической защиты. Конечно будет - чего далеко ходить - взять Шри-Ланку - взяли в конечном счёте и поехали на танках и убили всех тамилов. Просто надобно помнить о том, что это омрачённые решения, несущие неблагую камму и накапливающие неблагие тенденции лично для вас (если вы применяете такой способ решения вопросов). И когда есть такое памятование, нужно, по крайней, мере стараться максимально уменьшить физическое решение конфликтов со своей стороны. А в идеале в сложной ситуации вообще не дать разыграться злобе, раздражительности, самомнению (типа Наших бьют т.д.).

Можно конечно сослаться на то, что это "для святых", а для "нормальных" людей такое не катит. Так вот ничего подобного. В Мулупосата сутте, например, Будда говорит о том, что когда миряне практикуют все 8 обетов (хотя б изредка), то тем самым они _подражают_ поведению архата. То есть подражать святым в собственном поведении - это благость, а не бред.

----------

Bob (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

А трусость - это не омрачение?

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А трусость - это не омрачение?


Трусость - омрачение. И глупость (не знание как правильно поступать), кстати, тоже.

----------

Won Soeng (20.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну сколько можно мыслить крайностями?
> Ведь между загнанной в угол крысой и покорным бараном есть неисчислимое множество промежуточных вариантов, среди которых есть и *серединный*, опирающийся не на внешних защитников или "бесстрашие" загнанного в угол существа, а на _праджня-парамиту_...


говоря современный языком, мой драгоценный брат ты меня "убил" фоткой :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

но всеж отсмеявшись осмелюсь спросить мудрого. как думайте какую часть Праджня парамиты я успею вспомнить и обдумать при встрече  нуууу к примеру с этими эээээээээээээээ   как бы сказать "хомо сапиенсами" окажись у них личный интерес к моей скромной персоне.

или тем более с этими мммммм ..... деятелями

----------

Юй Кан (18.09.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

мне порой кажется что сестрам буддисткам за буддистов выходить замуж не всегда полезно. говоря языком рекламы не все йогурты одинакого полезны

----------


## Джыш

> но всеж отсмеявшись осмелюсь спросить мудрого. как думайте какую часть Праджня парамиты я успею вспомнить и обдумать при встрече  нуууу к примеру с этими эээээээээээээээ   как бы сказать "хомо сапиенсами" окажись у них личный интерес к моей скромной персоне.
> 
> или тем более с этими мммммм ..... деятелями


Лучше с этими  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> говоря современный языком, мой драгоценный брат ты меня "убил" фоткой


: ))
Жаль, не удалось вложить другую (долго искать по Анекдотам, где уже выкладывал), более в тему, с текстом: "Немного напугало, но я не сломлен и буду продолжать бороться!"...



> но всеж отсмеявшись осмелюсь спросить мудрого. как думайте какую часть Праджня парамиты я успею вспомнить и обдумать при встрече  нуууу к примеру с этими эээээээээээээээ   как бы сказать "хомо сапиенсами" окажись у них личный интерес к моей скромной персоне.
> 
> или тем более с этими мммммм ..... деятелями


Что, опять 25 за всю шпану и всех террористов мира толки? %)
Ну ладно...

1. У праджня-парамиты (или у собственно праджни) нет частей. Она -- как росток: если взращиваешь -- растёт и плодносит, а если нет -- о чём раговор?

2. Если постоянно и неуклонно практикуешь успокоение ума (пресекая действие трёх ядов), то это проявляется по факту. Т.е. становишься способен сохранять внутреннее спокойствие во всё более и более критичных ситуациях. И там, где раньше исправно вёлся на провокации и умножал проблемы, уходящие, в т.ч., и далеко в перспективу, вдруг как бы ниоткуда находишь решения, позволяющие если не снять, то минимизировать конфликт.

3. Очень важно по итогам любого конфликта упёрто анализировать его и делать выводы касающиеся самого себя, а не "агрессоров".
Главный вопрос: "Почему эти "барбосы" липнут именно ко мне? *Чем я их привлекаю*?"
Вопрос следующий: "Чего я сам накосячил, ввязавшись в конфликт и наломав дров?"

Бывало неск. раз и у меня, что задевал (сам, невольно и без желания унизить или задеть) быковатых ребят... Но это было уже в зрелом возрасте, когда кое-что уже понимал в своих и чужих... самолюбиях. Так вот смирением собственного апломба удавалось разойтись без "контакта". Один раз -- просто извинился, что ляпнул не то, а другой раз -- просто объяснил, что никем командовать не собираюсь, а лишь напомнил правило поведения, которое тот парень сам был вправе напомнить мне, поменяйся мы в этой ситуации местами...

А так они ко мне давно уже не липнут: лицо у меня, при всей интеллектуальности Ж), не ахти какое доброжелательное, да и взгляд, если нужно, немигающий + прямая спина (на что ушло несколько лет, хотя не для того, чтоб производить впечатление на других). : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

[QUOTE=Zom;351333]Надо уметь улавливать смысл, а не буквы.

Вообще всё достаточно просто. Никто не говорит что ни в коем случае ни один буддист никогда ни за кого не будет заступаться в плане физической защиты. Конечно будет - чего далеко ходить - взять Шри-Ланку - взяли в конечном счёте и поехали на танках и убили всех тамилов. /QUOTE]

В Шри-Ланке это делали не буддисты , а было решение правительства в состав  которого входит и немало мусульман да тамилов ,католиков.Буддисты сингалы просто оборонялись ,просили тамилов прекратить терракты ,шли на  всякие уступки и т.д..Кстати,верховный командующий армии Шри-Ланки мусульманин .

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Полагаю, что каждый должен заниматься своим делом, доверяя остальное специалистам.


Из ваших слов выходит что в армии, полиции, прокуратуре, судах и в гос аппарате должны быть только не буддисты. Так как буддистам ни как и ни при каких случаях нельзя проявлять насилие. Так? :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Мне тут хочется добавить ко всему вышесказанному только одно. Однажды Атишу, кажется, спросили, что такое Дхарма. И он ответил: "Это то, что прямо противоположно мирскому мышлению". Лучше не скажешь, и компромиссов тут быть не может. Либо ты практикуешь Дхарму, либо нет. В последнем случае как раз и возникают все мысли о мести за близких, друзей и пр. и желание "наказать" "врагов". А также о собственной безопасности. Вот некоторые наши русские люди РЕАЛЬНО практикуют чод, НАМЕРЕННО подвергая себя различным опасностям. Например, кто-нибудь задумывался о том, каково молодой привлекательной девушке месяцами практиковать в одинокой палатке на жутком горном перевале Ротанг?   

И ещё: фразы типа " я мирянин и не брал обетов бодхичитты" забавляют. Насколько я понимаю, чань-буддизм -- МАХАЯНСКАЯ традиция. Поправьте, если я ошибаюсь.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Очень важно по итогам любого конфликта упёрто анализировать его и делать выводы касающиеся самого себя, а не "агрессоров".
> Главный вопрос: "Почему эти "барбосы" липнут именно ко мне? *Чем я их привлекаю*?"
> Вопрос следующий: "Чего я сам накосячил, ввязавшись в конфликт и наломав дров?"


Чем овцы так привлекают волков? Почему волки на тигров не охотятся? Ведь тигры плотоядные, живут за счет убийства других ЖС, а овцы безобидные травку едят? Наверно у тигров карма хорошая от убийств, поэтому на них и не охотятся :Smilie: 
Почему грабитель часто нападают на женщин, а не на преступных автортетов? Потому что они (женщины), наверно, в чем то сильно накосячили, а у преступников карма хорошая от преступлений стала? Нет! Грабители нападают на того кто не сможет дать адекватный отпор.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Накопил человек добродетели в прошлой жизни и получил сильное тело, но в силу причин и условий имеет склонность к насилию, вот и вредит ЖС, в следующей жизни такое хорошее и сильное тело уже не получит.

----------


## Нико

Вот отрывок из учения Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче точно по теме...

Вопросы и ответы

Вопрос: Нужно ли нам защищаться, когда кто-то пытается на нас напасть?

Ответ: Этот вопрос подводит нас к весьма глубокой теме. Если кто-то ударит вас по голове дубиной или палкой, лучшей реакцией будет медитация на то, что вы испытываете эту боль из-за совершённых  в прошлом неблагих действий. Подумайте о том, что этот человек способствует созреванию этого определённого кармического долга, и он исчерпается уже сейчас, а не в необозримом будущем. Вы должны быть ему благодарны за то, что он избавил вас от этого чёрного кармического долга.

Вопрос: А если кто-нибудь нападёт на мою жену или на моего ребёнка, за жизнь которых я несу ответственность? Неужели мне не надо будет их защищать? Если я встану на их защиту, то совершу проступок?

Ответ: Так как ваш долг – защищать свою жену и ребёнка, вы должны постараться это сделать, но как можно более искусно. Вы должны проявить мудрость. Лучше всего защитить их так, чтобы не навредить нападающему. Иными словами, вы должны найти способ защитить их, не причиняя никому вреда.

Вопрос: Он может причинить вред моим детям, но я не могу причинить вред ему? Разве наш долг – не защищать своих детей от варварских и жестоких действий? Нам что, просто нужно пожертвовать своей жизнью?

Ответ: Для того, чтобы искусно разрешить подобную ситуацию, вам потребуется большое мужество. Есть история об одном из прошлых воплощений Будды, когда он был кормчим, отправившимся на судне в морское плавание с пятьюстами людей на поиски клада. Среди них был один человек, который, одержимый алчностью и желанием заполучить все эти сокровища, намеревался убить все пятьсот его спутников. Бодхисаттва (Будда Шакьямуни в предыдущем рождении) узнал об этом и решил, что не допустит убийства пятисот человек одним злодеем. У него зародилась весьма мужественная мысль – спасти пятьсот человек, убив одного, и при этом он добровольно принял на себя все последствия этого убийства. Если вы готовы на то, чтобы попасть в ад ради спасения других, значит, вы – очень мужественный человек. И тогда у вас есть право на совершение таких действий, так же, у Будды.

Вопрос: Даже в таких обстоятельствах убийство считается проступком? 

Ответ: Нагарджуна говорит в «Письме к другу», что, даже если мы совершаем проступок, чтобы защитить своих родителей, детей, буддизм или Три Драгоценности Прибежища, нам придётся испытать его последствия. Разница в том, осознаёте ли вы то, к чему этот проступок приведёт, и готовы ли принять на себя плоды этого злодеяния, чтобы бескорыстно защитить свою жену и ребёнка. Если вы причиняете врагу вред, то в будущем попадёте в несчастивый удел.  Однако вы должны быть к этому готовы, думая: «Я приму на себя это страдание, чтобы моя жена и ребёнок не страдали».

Вопрос:  Согласно буддизму, даже это – по-прежнему недобродетельный поступок? 

Ответ: Защита жены и ребёнка – добродетель, но причинение вреда врагу – недобродетель. Вы должны добровольно принять на себя ответственность за последствия обоих действий. 

Вопрос: Вы сказали, что, если мы создаём неблагую карму, то в будущем из-за этого будем страдать, но, если творим добро, это принесёт нам счастье. Могут ли эти благие поступки привести к полному освобождению, то есть, к прекращению перерождений?

Ответ: Если вы желаете достичь освобождения, то должны полностью, точно следовать учениям. Например, если вы – последователь христианства, вам нужно безупречно следовать учениям Христа. Тогда для вас будет достижимо христианское спасение. Один лишь Христос не может спасти нас от наших грехов; для этого мы сами должны приложить какие-то усилия. Иначе зачем Христос заповедовал не грешить? Если мы сами как следует применим в своей жизни заповеди Иисуса, то, полагаю, достигнем христианского спасения. Если же мы будем правильно следовать ученим Будды, то для нас станет возможным буддийское освобождение.

----------

Dondhup (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (20.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Дубинин (18.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

> Уважаемая г-жа Тарасова! Обязуюсь при случае оставить без моей помощи в руках маньяка Вашу дочь (паче она у Вас есть или будет), чтобы у Вас был "шанс на осознание" и поиск настоящих ответов на эти Ваши вопросы. 
> 
> Желаю удачи.


Спасибо за пожелания! Если бы вы спасли мою дочь, мне несомненно было бы радостно, а вам я была бы благодарна. Но в ситуации, когда с мной случаются неприятности, честное слово, но я всегда думаю о том как я эту ситуацию породила. В ситуации с террризмом у меня возникают два вопроса, с одной стороны, как нужно думать, чтобы убивать, а с другой - как нужно думать, чтобы быть убитым. Подобное, действительно очень часто, притягивает подобное.
Я точно не святая и потому у меня дубинка на плече,  :Smilie:  я даже назвала бы себя очень воинственной, но мне это совсем не нравится в себе, и я всегда нахожу противоречия в уме: я знаю как не следует поступать и как бы поступила я. Потому очень хочу спросить у Вас, г-н Бао, Вы считаете, что убить с намерением защиты себя или кого-то возникает в силу омрачений или мудрости ума? Отказ от убийства даже ради защиты возникает в силу омраченности или мудрости?

----------


## Джигме

> Накопил человек добродетели в прошлой жизни и получил сильное тело, но в силу причин и условий имеет склонность к насилию, вот и вредит ЖС, в следующей жизни такое хорошее и сильное тело уже не получит.





> Мне тут хочется добавить ко всему вышесказанному только одно. Однажды Атишу, кажется, спросили, что такое Дхарма. И он ответил: "Это то, что прямо противоположно мирскому мышлению". Лучше не скажешь, и компромиссов тут быть не может. Либо ты практикуешь Дхарму, либо нет. В последнем случае как раз и возникают все мысли о мести за близких, друзей и пр. и желание "наказать" "врагов". А также о собственной безопасности.


А если он убивает буддистов что делать? Вот встретил человек учение Будды а его убить пытаются. Что ему делать? Не сопротивляться? А где гарантия что после смерти он снова родится человеком и сможет встретиться с дхармой и практиковать ее?

----------


## Тарасова

На стене висит ружьё, чтой-то будет ё-моё   :Smilie: 

Если в первом акте пьесы на стене висит ружьё, то в последнем акте оно непременно должно выстрелить. А. П. Чехов 

Если в фильме Леонида Гайдая на стене висит ружье, то каждый житель постсоветского пространства знает как минимум семь цитата про это ружье. 

Если в аниме на стене висит ружье, то это либо брутальный робот-трансофрмер, либо кавайная говорящая няка либо вибратор озабоченной сисястой школьницы. 

Если в негритянской комедии на стене висит ружье, то оно пердит и курит травку. 

Если в фильме Александра Роу на стене висит ружье, то в нем спрятана "Смерть Кощеева". 

Если в фильме Павла Лунгина на стене висит ружье, то оно напоминает про загадочную русскую душу 

Если в фильме Альфреда Хичхока на стене висит ружье, то оно всем своим видом нагнетает саспенс. 

Если в фильме Девида Линча на стене висит ружье, то оно выстрелит в середине, что должно подразумевать, что оно выстрелило в начале, хотя мы об этом узнаем в самом конце. И еще оно убило Лору Палмер. 

Если в фильме Сергея Эйзенштейна на стене висит ружье, то до Эйзенштейна НИКТО И НИКОГДА не снимал ружье висевшее на стене. 



Если в фильме Такеши Китано на стене висит ружье, то знаток японской культуры сможет отметить, что оно висит по всем правилам театра Кабуки. 

Если в фильме Квентина Тарантино на стене висит ружье, то оно стреляет очередями и ядовитыми разрывными патронами. 

Если в фильме Родригеса на стене висит ружье, то оно стреляет очередями, которые в два раза длиннее чем у Тарантино, яд в два раза ядовитее, а разрывы в два раза разрывнее. 

Если в фильме Валерии Гай Германики на стене висит ружье, то оно курит, пьет, ругается матом и делает аборты. 

Если в фильме братьев Вачовски на стене висит ружье, то ЕГО НЕТ. Как впрочем и стены. 

Если в фильме Стенли Кубрика на стене висит ружье, то оно будет неспешно вплывать в кадр под музыку Рихарда Штрауса. 

Если в сериале "Улицы разбитых фонарей" на стене висит ружье, то на нем висит два "глухаря". 

Если в фильме Вуди Алена на стене висит ружье, то в фильме обязательно будет какая-нибудь тонкая ироничная шутка про Чехова и евреев. А скорее всего только про евреев. 

Если в фильме Джима Джармуша на стене висит ружье, то оно просто там висит. Оно ничего не символизирует, оно ничего не значит, оставьте это ружье в покое! 

Если в фильме Девида Финчера на стене висит ДВА ружья, то в конце окажется что это ДВУСТВОЛКА. 

Если в фильме Ларса фон Триера на стене висит ружье, то оно не висит на стене, а нарисовано мелом на полу. 

Если в фильме Гая Ричи на стене висит ружье, то за этим последует биографическая вставка, из которой мы узнаем, что это за парень такой и откуда у него взялась такая странная кличка - "Ружье". 

Если в фильме Киры Муратовой на стене висит ружье, то (томным и пафосным голосом) порох давно уже отсырел+ 

Если в фильме Педро Альмадовара на стене висит ружье, то у него есть больной СПИДом отец-трансвестит-проститутка в коме. И это нормально. 

Если в фильме Тима Бертона на стене висит ружье, то его играет Джонни Депп. 

Если в фильме Джеймса Кэмерона на стене висит ружье, то на съемки этого ружья в разных ракурсах и на компьютерные спецэффекты сцены с ружьем на стене было потрачено около 50 миллионов долларов. 

Если в фильме Никиты Михалкова (раннего) на стене висит ружье, то в последнем акте оно непременно должно выстрелить, потому что это экранизация Чехова 

Если в фильме Андрея Тарковского на стене висит ружье, то оно будет сниматься 17 минут, одним планом и через сепию. 

Если в фильме Питера Джексона на стене висит ружье, то оно из мифрила. 

Если в фильме со Стивеном Сигалом на стене висит ружье, то плохие парни не успеют даже посмотреть в его сторону. 

Если в фильме Тинто Брасса на стене висит ружье, то ВЫ НЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ В КАКОМ МЕСТЕ оно окажется в конце. 

Если в фильме Федерико Фелини на стене висит ружье, то в конце карлик-клоун будет резать им торт для толстой бабы-виолончелистки. 

Если в фильме Эмира Кустурицы на стене висит ружье, то в конце пьяные медведи будут танцевать под музыку Бреговича и палить из него в воздух. 

Если в фильме Федора Бондарчука на стене висит ружье, то у Сергея Бондарчука оно вислео на стене гораздо лучше. 

Если в индийском фильме на стене дворца Раджи висит ружье, то оно по особой родинке узнает своего брата, который все это время висел на стене бедняцкой лачуги и все будут танцевать и петь. 

Если в фильме Френсиса Форда Копполы на стене висит ружье, то с его помощью кому-то сделают предложение, от которого тот не в силах будет отказаться. 

Если в фильме с Арнольдом Шварцнегером на стене висит ружье, то его послали сюда из будущего, чтобы убить Сару Коннор. 

Если в "Санта-Барбаре" на стене висит ружье, то что с ним в конце концов произойдет узнают только ваши внуки. 

Если в фильме Чарли Чаплина на стене висит ружье, то об него обязаительно кто-то споткнется и упадет лицом в торт. 

Если в фильме Яна Шванкшмайера на стене висит бесформенный кусок платилина, бабушкины спицы и говорящий носок, то поначалу сложно будет понять, что это и есть то самое ружье. 

Если в мексиканском сериале на стене висит ружье, то Хуан Педро захочет пристрелить из него Хосе Игнасиоса на зло Марии, но он потеряет память и забудет где оно собственно висит. 

Если в фильме Джорджа Лукаса на стене висит ружье, то оно не убивало твоего отца. ОНО И ЕСТЬ ТВОЙ ОТЕЦ!!!!!



Как видите, каждый использует ружье в силу своих наклонностей! :Smilie:

----------

Echo (19.09.2010), Raudex (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (19.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Поляков (18.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А если он убивает буддистов что делать? Вот встретил человек учение Будды а его убить пытаются. Что ему делать? Не сопротивляться? А где гарантия что после смерти он снова родится человеком и сможет встретиться с дхармой и практиковать ее?



Так многие тибетские монахи и ламы в Тибете позволили себя убить. Они могли бы не ходить на митинги, крича о свободе Тибета, могли бы отречься от Далай-ламы, чтобы иметь возможность практиковать Дхарму в человеческом воплощении ещё какое-то количество лет. Но мне кажется почему-то, что, позволив себя убить, оно обеспечили себе рождение человеком в следующей жизни, и, более того, встречу с Дхармой и продолжение практики.

----------


## Джигме

Нико, если вас будут грабить что будете делать? Будете сопротивляться или будете благодарить грабителя за то что он "избавил вас от кармического долга"? Если не будете сопротивляться то сообщите после этого в полицию на него?

----------


## Нико

> На стене висит ружьё, чтой-то будет ё-моё  
> 
> Если в первом акте пьесы на стене висит ружьё, то в последнем акте оно непременно должно выстрелить. А. П. Чехов 
> 
> Если в фильме Леонида Гайдая на стене висит ружье, то каждый житель постсоветского пространства знает как минимум семь цитата про это ружье. 
> 
> Если в аниме на стене висит ружье, то это либо брутальный робот-трансофрмер, либо кавайная говорящая няка либо вибратор озабоченной сисястой школьницы. 
> 
> Если в негритянской комедии на стене висит ружье, то оно пердит и курит травку. 
> ...




Вы забыли одно: если в болливудском фильме в начале на стене висит ружье, то ближе к концу картины оно начнёт петь и плясать....

----------


## Dondhup

> мне порой кажется что сестрам буддисткам за буддистов выходить замуж не всегда полезно. говоря языком рекламы не все йогурты одинакого полезны


И буддисты и буддистки бывают разные, но выходить замуж за не буддиста да еще за того кто Учение не принимает еще менее полезно.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если вас будут грабить что будете делать? Будете сопротивляться или будете благодарить грабителя за то что он "избавил вас от кармического долга"? Если не будете сопротивляться то сообщите после этого в полицию на него?



Скорее всего, дам себя ограбить.

----------

Bob (18.09.2010), Won Soeng (20.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010), Юй Кан (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Так многие тибетские монахи и ламы в Тибете позволили себя убить. Они могли бы не ходить на митинги, крича о свободе Тибета, могли бы отречься от Далай-ламы, чтобы иметь возможность практиковать Дхарму в человеческом воплощении ещё какое-то количество лет. Но мне кажется почему-то, что, позволив себя убить, оно обеспечили себе рождение человеком в следующей жизни, и, более того, встречу с Дхармой и продолжение практики.


Это вопрос с вами можно будет обсуждать только когда вы вместо *"Но мне кажется почему-то"* напишите  *я точно знаю*.
И еще, если бы у Тибета была бы сильная армия в в 50-х годах прошлого века, то, как вы сами написали : 



> Они могли бы не ходить на митинги, крича о свободе Тибета .......  чтобы иметь возможность практиковать Дхарму в человеческом воплощении ещё какое-то количество лет....

----------

Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Скорее всего, дам себя ограбить.


А если же вас еще при этом будут насиловать в вашем же собственном доме? Скажете мужу чтобы он не беспокоился, что вы просто сей час свой кармический долг отдаете?  :EEK!:  А ребенку своего будете учить поступать так же? Ведь есть еще и педофилы и маньяки!  А потом напоите преступника чаем, погладите по головке и скажите : "Как я тебе благодарна, теперь мой кармический долг стал меньше"

----------


## Dondhup

"Если вы готовы на то, чтобы попасть в ад ради спасения других, значит, вы – очень мужественный человек. И тогда у вас есть право на совершение таких действий, так же, у Будды." См цитату которую привела Нико  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это вопрос с вами можно будет обсуждать только когда вы вместо *"Но мне кажется почему-то"* напишите  *я точно знаю*.


ТОЧНО знает только Будда, я же исхожу из логики.

----------


## Нико

> А если же вас еще при этом будут насиловать в вашем же собственном доме? Скажете мужу чтобы он не беспокоился, что вы просто сей час свой кармический долг отдаете?  А ребенку своего будете учить поступать так же? Ведь есть еще и педофилы и маньяки!  А потом напоите преступника чаем, погладите по головке и скажите : "Как я тебе благодарна, теперь мой кармический долг стал меньше"


У разных людей -- разное отношение к жизни. Я Вам своё не навязываю, просто о Дхарме тут рассуждаю немного. Если Ваша Дхарма сопряжена с насилием ради спасения себя и своих близких, то,... в общем в цитате, что я раньше привела, всё сказано.

----------


## Джыш

[QUOTE=Нико;351387]


> ТОЧНО знает только Будда, я же исхожу из логики.


Вот как станете Буддой, тогда Джигме и можно будет обсуждать этот вопрос с вами, а до тех пор низя!

----------


## Neroli

> А если же вас еще при этом будут насиловать в вашем же собственном доме? Скажете мужу чтобы он не беспокоился, что вы просто сей час свой кармический долг отдаете?  А ребенку своего будете учить поступать так же? Ведь есть еще и педофилы и маньяки!  А потом напоите преступника чаем, погладите по головке и скажите : "Как я тебе благодарна, теперь мой кармический долг стал меньше"


Кстати, а почему все о своей карме пекуться, а кто о карме маньяка и педофила позаботится? По-мойму оторвать у него орудие преступления - это самый гуманный поступок в мире и по отношению к нему и по отношению к его будущим жертвам. Понятно, что кармически потом и у бодхисаттвы что-то может отрваться, но ведь ему же должно хватить на это мужества ради спасения маньяка? 

...хотя конечно мужества смотреть как насилуют твоего ребенка нужно в разы больше...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Джыш (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (19.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Кстати, а почему все о своей карме пекуться, а кто о карме маньяка и педофила позаботится? По-мойму оторвать у него орудие преступления - это самый гуманный поступок в мире и по отношению к нему и по отношению к его будущим жертвам. Понятно, что кармически потом и у бодхисаттвы что-то может отрваться, но ведь ему же должно хватить на это мужества ради спасения маньяка? 
> 
> ...хотя конечно мужества смотреть как насилуют твоего ребенка нужно в разы больше...


Бинго!

----------


## Джигме

[QUOTE=Нико;351387]


> ТОЧНО знает только Будда, я же исхожу из логики.


Я тоже  исхожу из логики, если вы не заметили.

----------


## Джигме

> У разных людей -- разное отношение к жизни. Я Вам своё не навязываю, просто о Дхарме тут рассуждаю немного. Если Ваша Дхарма сопряжена с насилием ради спасения себя и своих близких, то,... в общем в цитате, что я раньше привела, всё сказано.


Если не можете ответить на мой вопрос, то не надо тогда вообще участвовать в этой дискуссии. А то вы призываете к полному ненасилию и покорности  судьбе, а сами этому не следуете.

----------


## Джыш

> Я тоже  исхожу из логики, если вы не заметили.


А она ТОЧНО не извращенная?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Джигме;351393]


> Я тоже  исхожу из логики, если вы не заметили.


Логика разная бывает. Я, например, ориентируюсь на следующее:

"Какие поступки являются добродетельными, а какие – нет? Благие действия – это те, что приносят счастье нам и другим, а неблагие приводят к страданиям.  Следовательно, действие является благим или неблагим в зависимости от результата, который мы испытаем в будущем. Большинство из нас не способно видеть будущее -- последствия наших поступков, -- поэтому Будда объяснил нам, какие из них являются благими, а какие – неблагими". (Геше Рабтен)

----------

Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю что принявший обеты Бодхисаттвы должен защищать своих близких и живых существ.

----------

Джигме (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати, а почему все о своей карме пекуться, а кто о карме маньяка и педофила позаботится? По-мойму оторвать у него орудие преступления - это самый гуманный поступок в мире и по отношению к нему и по отношению к его будущим жертвам. Понятно, что кармически потом и у бодхисаттвы что-то может отрваться, но ведь ему же должно хватить на это мужества ради спасения маньяка? 
> 
> ...хотя конечно мужества смотреть как насилуют твоего ребенка нужно в разы больше...


Потому что многие путают мазохизм и буддизм. :Frown:

----------


## Джигме

> А она ТОЧНО не извращенная?


Хотите оспорить? Вперед!!!

----------


## Нико

> Если не можете ответить на мой вопрос, то не надо тогда вообще участвовать в этой дискуссии. А то вы призываете к полному ненасилию и покорности  судьбе, а сами этому не следуете.


Во-первых, ВЫ не можете мне запретить участвовать в каких-либо дискуссиях.
Во-вторых, я нигде не призывала к "покорности судьбе".
В-третьих, следую я чему бы то ни было или нет, -- не Вам судить. (Хотя мы с Вами знакомы, и поэтому по одной ситуации могли бы сделать соответствующие выводы). Но это уже никому не нужна лирика.

----------


## Джыш

> Хотите оспорить? Вперед!!!


С чего это вы взяли? Галлюционируете опять?

----------


## Саша П.

Все-таки думается, морду бить, это очень конкретно.

Скажем, имеет человек семью, это уже карма, он существует в этой парадигме, логично предположить, что он станет ее кормить-обувать, а при необходимости и защищать. Странно было бы, если  вместо того,  чтобы обороняться в трудную для своей семьи минуту, он скажет, что он буддист, и позволит им погибнуть. или притерпеть что-нибудь. 

С другой стороны, если его виденье столь утончено, он может действоать  парадоксально, но всяко  это его  личная ситуация. Копировать тут кого-то бессмысленно и глупо.

Но монах уже одной ногой вылез из сансары, он в эти  игры не играет. В этом его свобода.

Его цель, как впрочем, и средство - ясный ум. В мирских вопросах он руководствуется обетами, что позволяет ему не тратить драгоценное время жизни на всякую ерунду и не выбирать при  принятии решений. Существует довольно тонкий, отточенный в веках, механизм  их принятия. Достигнув Нирваны, он разделит заслуги со многими, для него это главное.

С другой стороны, вот, пожалуйста, реальная  ситуация. Вооруженные люди в масках врываются в храм во время хурала, в результате претерпевают страдания и монахи, и родные, которые могут оказаться рядом. И ты сам.

Это уже не дискуссия про " как вообще" на форуме, это очень конкретно.  Каждому нужно было бы  сделать выбор, как поступить.  
И что?

----------

Джигме (18.09.2010), Леонид Ш (18.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из ваших слов выходит что в армии, полиции, прокуратуре, судах и в гос аппарате должны быть только не буддисты. Так как буддистам ни как и ни при каких случаях нельзя проявлять насилие. Так?


Если строго: прилежно следующим Дхарме как Учению, ведущему к Освобождению, а не просто "практикующим буддизм", нечего делать на полях сражений, в силовых операциях и мероприятиях, в разборках, распилке фондов, вынесениях приговоров и т.п. Просто потому, что подчинение Дхарме и приказам вышестоящего начальства почти всегда противоречат друг другу.



> Почему грабитель часто нападают на женщин, а не на преступных автортетов? Потому что они (женщины), наверно, в чем то сильно накосячили, а у преступников карма хорошая от преступлений стала? Нет! Грабители нападают на того кто не сможет дать адекватный отпор.


1. О женщинах у меня речи не было: отвечал на вопрос взрослого мужчины.
2. Человек отличается от животных тем, что у него есть возможность контролировать себя и делать выводы из своих поступков.
3. Преступники нападают на тех, у кого есть чем поживиться и кто тем самым привлёк к себе их внимание. О женщинах же -- разговор отдельный и вестись на него не собираюсь. : )
4. О карме как совокупности безначального числа деяний, да ещё чужой -- я вообще рассуждать не склонен.
5. Если кто надеется, что, *не меняя ничего в себе самом*, а лишь наращивая внешнюю силу и/или имея в кармане короткоствол, можно избежать неблагих поступков, могу посоветовать только читать сутры -- до тех пор, пока эта иллюзия не рассеется.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Во-первых, ВЫ не можете мне запретить участвовать в каких-либо дискуссиях.
> Во-вторых, я нигде не призывала к "покорности судьбе".
> В-третьих, следую я чему бы то ни было или нет, -- не Вам судить. (Хотя мы с Вами знакомы, и поэтому по одной ситуации могли бы сделать соответствующие выводы). Но это уже никому не нужна лирика.


1 Конечно прямо не вы так не заявляли, но фактически  об это вы и говорите. 

2 Тогда и не вам судить обо мне. Хотя с этим то у вас проблемы. Очень вы поучать любите. 
Что  за выводи и о какой ситуации вы говорите я не знаю. Должно быть и правда лирика.

----------


## Джигме

> С чего это вы взяли? Галлюционируете опять?


*"Опять"???*   Вы говорите опять? А что был прецедент до этого?

----------


## Джыш

> *"Опять"???*   Вы говорите опять? А что был прецедент до этого?


Ну если это прецедент, то неуж-то до этого не было? :Smilie:

----------


## Егор С.

Займитесь лучше практикой, пожалуста, очень вас прошу.

----------

Джигме (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Если строго: прилежно следующим Дхарме как Учению, ведущему к Освобождению, а не просто "практикующим буддизм", нечего делать на полях сражений, в силовых операциях и мероприятиях, в разборках, распилке фондов, вынесениях приговоров и т.п. Просто потому, что подчинение Дхарме и приказам вышестоящего начальства почти всегда противоречат друг другу.


Если строго: такая ситуация была в Средней Азии и Индии когда ее захватили мусульмане. Ни во власти, ни в армии ни в судах буддистов не осталось. И очень быстро Дхарма исчезла.




> 1. О женщинах у меня речи не было: отвечал на вопрос взрослого мужчины.
> 2. Человек отличается от животных тем, что у него есть возможность контролировать себя и делать выводы из своих поступков.
> 3. Преступники нападают на тех, у кого есть чем поживиться и кто тем самым привлёк к себе их внимание. О женщинах же -- разговор отдельный и вестись на него не собираюсь. : )
> 4. О карме как совокупности безначального числа деяний, да ещё чужой -- я вообще рассуждать не склонен.
> 5. Если кто надеется, что, *не меняя ничего в себе самом*, а лишь наращивая внешнюю силу и/или имея в кармане короткоствол, можно избежать неблагих поступков, могу посоветовать только читать сутры -- до тех пор, пока эта иллюзия не рассеется.


1 А я говорю вам о фактах.

2 Человек отличается от животных еще и тем что *не все люди хотят* контролировать себя. и делать выводы из своих поступков. 

3 Пять лет назад в доме по соседству наркоман убил бедную пенсионерку. В моем доме тоже пытался задушить пенсионерку ради ее жалкой пенсии. Жили обе очень скромно. Через несколько домов зарезали одинокую женщину в собственном доме. Тоже ничем не привлекала внимание к себе, разве что тем что была одинока и не могла за себя постоять как и две бабушки пенсионерки. Ни один владелец лексусов, мерсов и ауди не пострадат. Хотя денег у них больше.

4  Надо же, а впечатление создалось обратное :Wink: 

5  В Тибете уже дочитались. Иллюзия прошла вместе с приходом китайской власти.

----------

Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Займитесь лучше практикой, пожалуста, очень вас прошу.


Спасибо.  :Kiss:  Завтра поеду в дацан созерцать реликвии Будды Шакьямуни и других учителей, и буду молиться чтобы Нико и похожим на нее не пришлось отдавать кармические долги грабителям, насильникам  и убийцам, тем более у себя в доме в присутствии своих детей. А тем более понуждать своих детей делать это.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Алексей Е (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Спасибо.  Завтра поеду в дацан созерцать реликвии Будды Шакьямуни и других учителей, и буду молиться чтобы Нико и похожим на нее не пришлось отдавать кармические долги грабителям, насильникам  и убийцам, тем более у себя в доме в присутствии своих детей. А тем более понуждать своих детей делать это.


Это типа оповещение о предстоящем благом деянии?

----------


## Джигме

> Это типа оповещение о предстоящем благом деянии?


Воспринимайте как хотите.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо.  Завтра поеду в дацан созерцать реликвии Будды Шакьямуни и других учителей, и буду молиться чтобы Нико и похожим на нее не пришлось отдавать кармические долги грабителям, насильникам  и убийцам, тем более у себя в доме в присутствии своих детей. А тем более понуждать своих детей делать это.



Спасибо за беспокойство, но особенно ради меня не трудитесь. Главное -- я свой кармический долг Вам уже в какой-то мере отдала.  :Smilie:  И детей у меня нету.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1 А я говорю вам о фактах.


Никаких возражений, говорите. Слова -- некупленные, время -- девать некуда... *Только при чём тут я?* : )



> 2 Человек отличается от животных еще и тем что *не все люди хотят* контролировать себя. и делать выводы из своих поступков.


Было сказано: "*способен*", а не "хочут/не хочут".



> 3 Пять лет назад в доме по соседству наркоман убил бедную пенсионерку. В моем доме тоже пытался задушить пенсионерку ради ее жалкой пенсии. Жили обе очень скромно. Через несколько домов зарезали одинокую женщину в собственном доме. Тоже ничем не привлекала внимание к себе, разве что тем что была одинока и не могла за себя постоять как и две бабушки пенсионерки. Ни один владелец лексусов, мерсов и ауди не пострадат. Хотя денег у них больше.


О бабушках -- тоже нет разговора. *Речь о буддистах, следующих Дхарме.*



> 4  Надо же, а впечатление создалось обратное


Сказал бы даже, что превратное : ). *Причём по всем пунктам -- не о себе, а о ком-то или чём-то ещё, лишь бы возразить и/или вааще поговорить...*



> 5  В Тибете уже дочитались. Иллюзия прошла вместе с приходом китайской власти.


Ещё раз повторю: не было речи о судьбах народов, территорий и т.п. внешних явлениях. *У меня здесь речь была о работе над собой. И это -- главное.*

Имеете право обидеться: вольные полёты ума мне неинтересны.
Обидьтесь, напоследок, на мой счёт уж сразу от имени всех женщин, бабушек, Тибета и, чего уж там мелочиться -- всей сансары в целом?
Вдруг это поможет Вам *захотеть ещё сильнее работать над собой...* : )

----------


## Саша П.

Когда созревает карма
Буддисты за колючей проволокой



– Чем выше должность, тем больше интерес к занимающему ее человеку. Про вас, Тензин Цултим башкы, даже говорят, что вы были осуждены и сидели в местах заключения. Так ли это?

– Наверно, этот слух возник из-за моего повышенного внимания к судьбам заключенных. Я много лет хожу на правый берег к своим прихожанам, находящимся за колючей проволокой.

Когда-то благодаря Буяну башкы в учебную программу вечерней школы колонии учение Будды было введено как факультатив. Выделили комнату, где до того играли в теннис. Потом ребята захотели построить дуган.

Каждую неделю я читаю им наставления о прошлом, настоящем и будущем перерождениях. Кто-то слушает от нечего делать, кому-то интересно, а кто-то проникается от всей души.

Но одно их объединяет – они в один голос утверждают: «Башкы, мы пострадали без вины».

На это Шивалха Ринпоче, когда был там, ответил: «В прошлом перерождении вы совершали неблаговидные поступки и поэтому за это расплачиваетесь сегодня».

– А как вы воспринимаете свою паству за колючей проволокой: как преступников или людей, оступившихся в жизни?

– Я не жалею их, а сострадаю им. Это две разные вещи. Человек в этом перерождении может упасть, поскользнувшись, но может и встать, опираясь.

Нельзя отказать в помощи только потому, что кто-то совершил жестокое преступление. Надо уметь сострадать и понимать, что человек пришел покаяться и постараться его на путь направить. Только Будда не делает ошибок. А мы – люди.

Мои прихожане больше всего разбираются в статьях Уголовного кодекса, но и философию буддизма анализируют, задают много вопросов.

Наши занятия – не просто односторонние наставления с моей стороны, а оживленный диалог, дискуссии и диспуты.
/.../


– А что вы можете сказать о строительстве Устуу-Хурээ под Чаданом: когда в новом храме будут идти службы, почему там до сих пор непорядок, кто сегодня там хозяин?

– Тибетские ламы когда-то сказали: «Если эти руины не восстановить, вы не сможете подняться».
Фестиваль напоминает о том, что есть храм Устуу-Хурээ, который надо вернуть народу. Автор идеи Игорь Дулуш двенадцать лет назад очень своевременно предложил свой проект. Молодежь должна быть вовлечена в благое и милосердное дело возрождения веры.

Но мне трудно понять музыку фестиваля. Присутствуя на первом фестивале 1998 года, я чуть не оглох от грома, рева, шума музыки. Думал, что будет фестиваль песен, посвященных Устуу-Хурээ, а оказалось – музыкальный фестиваль под названием «Устуу-Хурээ».

В прошлом году мне поручили поработать на Устуу-Хурээ со студентами стройотряда. Я рассуждал, что молодежь, возводящая святыню тувинцев, работает из духовных побуждений. Оказалось не так. Учением Будды никто не заинтересовался.

Мы с двумя хуураками не успевали проводить службы, рассказывать об истории Устуу-Хурээ и … убирать мусор после туристов и экскурсионных автобусов со школьниками.

Интерес к святыне велик, и мусор остающийся после людей – тому свидетельство. А критика за мусор достается нам.

Предлагал администрации Дзун-Хемчикского кожууна взять объект под свой контроль, навести порядок. Сейчас там живут сторож и наш хуурак, который зажигает лампаду.

Ясно одно: мы, ламы, начнем проводить службы в храме Устуу-Хурээ только тогда, когда закончится строительство, и нам вручат ключ от него. А пока вопрос остается открытым. 

http://www.centerasia.ru/issue/2010/...aet-karma.html


/.../За последнее десятилетие было построено множество религиозных объектов. Практически закончен «Устуу-Хурээ»...http://savetibet.ru/2010/09/18/v_sel...anikhurtu.html

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Потому очень хочу спросить у Вас, г-н Бао, Вы считаете, что убить с намерением защиты себя или кого-то возникает в силу омрачений или мудрости ума? Отказ от убийства даже ради защиты возникает в силу омраченности или мудрости?


В зависимости от того, что является побуждающей причиной к действию: омрачение или мудрость.

----------

Марина В (19.09.2010)

----------


## Шаман

> В зависимости от того, что является побуждающей причиной к действию: омрачение или мудрость.


А как Вам удаётся это определить?  :EEK!:

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

> В зависимости от того, что является побуждающей причиной к действию: омрачение или мудрость.


Это выше моего понимания! :EEK!:  
Тоже очень хочу узнать как вы это определяете!
Допустим вы не нашли работу и из самых благих намерений идете и грабите старушку, дабы прокормить какой-нибудь свой выводок. Что будет побуждающей причиной?

----------


## Нико

> Это выше моего понимания! 
> Тоже очень хочу узнать как вы это определяете!


Очень просто: омрачение -- это желание счастья для себя, а мудрость -- желание счастья для других. Есть ещё интерпретации?

----------

Буль (19.09.2010), Марина В (19.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Допустим вы не нашли работу и из самых благих намерений идете и грабите старушку, дабы прокормить какой-нибудь свой выводок. Что будет побуждающей причиной?


Допустим что побуждающей причиной будет омрачение.

Ещё будут абстрактные вопросы?

----------

Марина В (19.09.2010), Нико (19.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

Всё это стало напоминать уже сочинение на тему "Преступление и наказание" Достоевского. Может, хватит уже, а?

----------


## Тарасова

> Очень просто: омрачение -- это желание счастья для себя, а мудрость -- желание счастья для других. Есть ещё интерпретации?


Как здорово, что для вас это просто! :Smilie: 
Считая, что я приношу счастье другим я могу устроить революцию, могу убить тех, кого я считаю плохими, чтобы хорошие жили счастливо. Вы религиозных фанатиков не встречали? Не тех, которые о рае мечтают, а тех, которые о "мире во всем мире" заботятся, убить одного ради счастья миллионов. Ведь вовсе и не о себе, казалось бы, а о людях опять таки же.

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

> Допустим что побуждающей причиной будет омрачение.
> 
> Ещё будут абстрактные вопросы?


Для меня вопрос вполне конкретный, а не абстрактный.
Просто я знаю, что смогу убить для защиты, но не оправдываю это, а считаю это клешами, заблуждением, вульгарным действием.
А вам задавала вопрос, потому что хотела понять оправдываете ли вы свои убеждения. И у меня создалось впечатление, что оправдываете, т.е. не считаете омрачением.
Просто любопытство! :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Как здорово, что для вас это просто!
> Считая, что я приношу счастье другим я могу устроить революцию, могу убить тех, кого я считаю плохими, чтобы хорошие жили счастливы. Вы религиозных фанатиков не встречали? Не тех, которые о рае мечтают, а тех, которые о "мире во всем мире" заботятся, убить одного ради счастья миллионов. Ведь вовсе и не о себе, казалось бы, а о людях опять таки же.


В буддизме таких принято называть "лало", т.е. иноверцы, а еще точнее -- мусульмане. Не что то я к ним плохо отношусь -- просто констатирую факт.

----------


## Тарасова

> Всё это стало напоминать уже сочинение на тему "Преступление и наказание" Достоевского. Может, хватит уже, а?


А почему хватит? Чем вам Достоевский не угодил?
Мне всегда было интересно, а почему человек на форуме просит что-то прекратить, ведь он просто может не заходить в тему и не читать ее, если не интересно, но нет! Он заходит, он читает...
Почему? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как здорово, что для вас это просто!
> Считая, что я приношу счастье другим я могу устроить революцию, могу убить тех, кого я считаю плохими, чтобы хорошие жили счастливы. Вы религиозных фанатиков не встречали? Не тех, которые о рае мечтают, а тех, которые о "мире во всем мире" заботятся, убить одного ради счастья миллионов. Ведь вовсе и не о себе, казалось бы, а о людях опять таки же.


Лучше революцию в собственном уме устроить  :Smilie:

----------

Марина В (19.09.2010), Тарасова (19.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Как здорово, что для вас это просто!
> Считая, что я приношу счастье другим я могу устроить революцию, могу убить тех, кого я считаю плохими, чтобы хорошие жили счастливы. Вы религиозных фанатиков не встречали? Не тех, которые о рае мечтают, а тех, которые о "мире во всем мире" заботятся, убить одного ради счастья миллионов. Ведь вовсе и не о себе, казалось бы, а о людях опять таки же.



Не просто это для меня, если Вы об этом. Но принятие Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях буддизма предполагает отказ от любого насилия. Это понятно? Либо принял этот обет, либо не принял. Поэтому для меня лично "убить плохих, чтобы хорошие жили счастливо" -- это уже невыполнимо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

> В буддизме таких принято называть "лало", т.е. иноверцы, а еще точнее -- мусульмане. Не что то я к ним плохо отношусь -- просто констатирую факт.


Дык, какая разница как их называть. Вы мудростью это назовете? Ведь не о себе же думают, а о других. Вот такие у них ментальные конструкции. А вы говорите, что все просто.

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А почему хватит? Чем вам Достоевский не угодил?
> Мне всегда было интересно, а почему человек на форуме просит что-то прекратить, ведь он просто может не заходить в тему и не читать ее, если не интересно, но нет! Он заходит, он читает...
> Почему?


Простите, просто истории о убиенных старушках -- немного не в тему этого треда. Тут о другом базар шёл...

----------


## Нико

> Дык, какая разница как их называть. Вы мудростью это назовете? Ведь не о себе же думают, а о других. Вот такие у них ментальные конструкции. А вы говорите, что все просто.


Я как раз сказала, что " не просто". Перечтите написанное выше.

----------

Тарасова (19.09.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Друзья, несмотря на то, что тема непростая, мне всё же кажется что серьёзной причины для спора нет. Давайте обратимся к отрывку из «Слов моего всеблагого учителя» Патрула Ринпоче, и обратим внимание на некоторые детали:



> Поэтому, если сыны будд, бодхисаттвы, хранят бескорыстную чистоту помыслов, бывают случаи, когда им позволительно совершать то, что причисляют к трем неблагим действиям тела и четырем неблагим действиям речи. Вспомните, например, истории о мореходе по имени Сострадательный, который убил Черного Дротика, или о юноше-брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который нарушил обет целомудрия ради юной брахманки. Вот эти истории. 
> 
> Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: «Все эти пятьсот купцов — бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения. Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь». Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника. 
> 
> Благодаря этому деянию Будда получил такие заслуги, которые иначе ему пришлось бы накапливать семьдесят тысяч кальп. Казалось бы, речь идет об убийстве, то есть неблагом действии, но на самом деле это действие было благим, потому что у Будды не было эгоистических намерений и он спас жизни пятисот человек, а с абсолютной точки зрения, спас Черного Дротика от мук ада. Таким образом, это убийство оказалось великим благим деянием. 
> 
> В другой истории говорится о брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который, удалившись в лесное затворничество, много лет соблюдал обет целомудрия. Однажды он пришел в селение за подаянием, и одна юная брахманка так сильно в него влюбилась, что чуть не умерла. Движимый состраданием, он стал ее мужем. Тем самым он получил заслуги, которые иначе пришлось бы накапливать сорок тысяч кальп.
> 
> Таким образом, в подобных обстоятельствах допустимы и лишение жизни, и нарушение целомудрия. Однако те же самые действия недопустимы, если совершаются под влиянием вожделения, ненависти и неведения и для удовлетворения собственных нужд.


Далее же, в «Кратком Руководстве по Стадиям и Пути Бодхисаттв» Патрул Ринпоче пишет, что, например, все омрачения связанные с гневом очищаются лишь на третем бхуми, а все омрачения, связанные с неведением и заблуждением очищаются лишь на шестом бхуми, омрачения же, связанные с недостатком искуссных средств, что также немаловажно и имеет к данному вопросу непосредственное отношение, очищаются лишь на седьмом бхуми.

Следовательно, можно сделать вывод о том, что несмотря на то, что насильственные методы в некоторых, исключительных обстоятельствах могут быть оправданны, всё же, для их использования необходимо обладать довольно серьёзной степенью духовной реализации.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010), Буль (19.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Для меня вопрос вполне конкретный, а не абстрактный.


Конкретный вопрос никогда не начинается с "допустим"




> Просто я знаю, что смогу убить для защиты, но не оправдываю это, а считаю это клешами, заблуждением, вульгарным действием.
> А вам задавала вопрос, потому что хотела понять оправдываете ли вы свои убеждения. И у меня создалось впечатление, что оправдываете, т.е. не считаете омрачением.


Считаю

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вам, наверное, не приходилось видеть документальные кадры о захвате Тибета Китаем, где буддийские монахи бегали с винтовками? Ну и хорошо, если не приходилось. На меня так это произвело чудовищное впечатление, хотя я понимаю, что выбора не было.


Они и до захвата ходили с винтовками. Зампятовал: толи кхамские то ли амдоские  монахи почти всегда были с оружием. Традиция такая.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

> Конкретный вопрос никогда не начинается с "допустим"
> 
> 
> 
> Считаю


"Допутим" относилось к гипотетической ситуации, как и все "резаные головы" каким-то чудовищем до этого, а вопрос был конкретный о побуждающих причинах.
Ну, да ладно, не буду словоблудить.
Вы ответили на мой вопрос. Я поняла. Спасибо.

----------


## Тарасова

> Простите, просто истории о убиенных старушках -- немного не в тему этого треда. Тут о другом базар шёл...


Тут много разных фантазий о маньяках было, так что старушка не помешает.  :Big Grin:

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010), Анатолий Палыч (19.09.2010)

----------

